# temple mount



## aris2chat (Jul 19, 2017)

Most muslims are praying outside at the base of the mount.
A few are entering and praying on the mount.

Palestinians are only hurting themselves.  Nothing says they have to pray in a mosque.  Other muslims around the world go through metal detectors to pray regularly, even in Mecca.

If muslims don't want to pray on the mount, I'm sure jews and christian will want to.

I think all should pray there if they want, regardless of faith.

Metal detectors are away of life at religious sites around the world.  Terrorist have made them a necessity.


----------



## louie888 (Jul 19, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> Metal detectors are away of life at religious sites around the world.


Funny, until the Europeans stole Palestine, metal detectors where needed nowhere.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 19, 2017)

louie888 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Metal detectors are away of life at religious sites around the world.
> ...






​


----------



## CMike (Jul 19, 2017)

louie888 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Metal detectors are away of life at religious sites around the world.
> ...


You mean from the Ottoman Empire, the Romans, the Babylonians, or the Jews


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 20, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> Most muslims are praying outside at the base of the mount.
> A few are entering and praying on the mount.
> 
> Palestinians are only hurting themselves.  Nothing says they have to pray in a mosque.  Other muslims around the world go through metal detectors to pray regularly, even in Mecca.
> ...



If there are metal detectors in Mecca and the Vatican, why not the Temple Mount?  Why the big fuss?


----------



## ProudVeteran76 (Jul 20, 2017)

louie888 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Metal detectors are away of life at religious sites around the world.
> ...




The above is a slip of the tongue; " type" He is admitting that the Arabs are capable of shooting and killing any Non Muslim who " dares" to go there


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 20, 2017)

The world would be better off if the "temple mount" were demolished.  Religious madness should not be encouraged.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 20, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> The world would be better off if the "temple mount" were demolished.  Religious madness should not be encouraged.



Are you suggesting that the Vatican, the place in Mecca, Buddhist Temples,  and every other religious places be demolished?

It then goes to follow, that every Synagogue, Church and Mosque, plus Hindu, Buddhist, and other houses of worship should be destroyed, banned from being built.

But you are referring only to the Holiest site in Judaism, which the Muslim are attempting to deny the Jewish People, as well as all Jerusalem, and the rest of the Jewish Homeland.

You are not aware of the issues, therefore "destroying" a site holy mostly to Jews.....is an acceptable step for you.

You are not aware of 1300 years of Jews being oppressed by the Muslims on their own Ancient Homeland, and the Muslims never, ever caring for Jerusalem, the Temple Mount or any other Jewish Holy Site during that time.

You do not seem to be aware that it was only after the Jews achieved sovereignty over a small part of their homeland, that the Muslims began to call Jerusalem and the Temple Mount "the third holiest site in Islam", in order to take it away from the Jews.

Now, do you have something substantial to provide as a solution to the issue for possible discussion?


----------



## montelatici (Jul 20, 2017)

There is no conflict about who can go to the Vatican.

There were no Jews to oppress in Palestine for 1,300 years.  The Muslims oppressed the Christian inhabitants after they conquered Christian Palestine, until most Christians converted to Islam. In fact, Jews were able to visit Jerusalem only after the Muslims conquered Palestine.  Under Roman rule, Jews were not permitted to enter Aelia Capitolina (Roman name of Jerusalem), as it was the most important Christian Holy Site at the time.

The Jews began their invasion from Europe in the mid 1800s.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 20, 2017)

montelatici said:


> There is no conflict about who can go to the Vatican.
> 
> There were no Jews to oppress in Palestine for 1,300 years.  The Muslims oppressed the Christian inhabitants after they conquered Christian Palestine, until most Christians converted to Islam. In fact, Jews were able to visit Jerusalem only after the Muslims conquered Palestine.  Under Roman rule, Jews were not permitted to enter Aelia Capitolina (Roman name of Jerusalem), as it was the most important Christian Holy Site at the time.
> 
> The Jews began their invasion from Europe in the mid 1800s.




LOL, there were no Jews to oppress 1300 years ago, BUT the Muslims allowed Jews to return to Jerusalem After the Muslim conquest.
Where could those Jews have come from???
How many?
Do you have any more information about it?

Where are the documents, records of there not being ONE Jew in Roman renamed Palestine in the 7th Century when the Kurdish Muslims defeated the Byzantine, or when the second wave, Arab Muslims came into the land and allowed the Jews to return to Jerusalem?


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 20, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Are you suggesting that the Vatican, the place in Mecca, Buddhist Temples,  and every other religious places be demolished?
> 
> It then goes to follow, that every Synagogue, Church and Mosque, plus Hindu, Buddhist, and other houses of worship should be destroyed, banned from being built.



Is anybody killing each other and destabilizing the world over those other religious places? 

Houses of worship can be built anywhere.  This is not one of those.  The Mount is the ruins of the foundation of a building, and because a bunch of people think it's magical they've slaughtered each other over multiple millenia.  Obliterating it would be a mercy to them.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 20, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Are you suggesting that the Vatican, the place in Mecca, Buddhist Temples,  and every other religious places be demolished?
> ...



Of course you do not know what the history of the place is.
Of course you do not know what the aim of Islam, and of Christianity have been for the past 1700 years.

As you do not know what their goal is, it does not matter to you if the Jews fight, like any other indigenous people in the world, for the right to what is theirs.

What is the Muslim final goal for Jerusalem, the Temple Mount, the Cave of the Patriarchs  and all the other Jewish holy sites, AND what is now Israel?

It does not matter to you and all others who are ignorant of facts and were taught not to care about Jews or Judaism.

This is not about you being "concerned" about people being murdered.  Not at all.

You are way too ignorant to know what it is that you are truly concerned about, in comparison to all other people attempting to take away, or already have taken away from other people what they want for themselves.

Tibet
Western Sahara
North of Cyprus
Crimea and Ukraine

All unimportant to all who wish to focus on the most BSed cause in the world which has been turned upside down since the Jews managed to become legally sovereign of a small part of their ancient homeland.

Thanks for not caring.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 20, 2017)

The Jews were in Europe and invaded Palestine.  How can Europeans whose ancestors converted  to a religion that originated in the Middle East be indigenous to somewhere in the Middle East?  With your logic every Christian is indigenous to the Middle East.  You just don't get it, do you.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 20, 2017)

Actually, the Jewish people never invaded the Turkish controlled land area called Pal'istan or your mythical, invented "country of Pal'istan". 

It's a shame you are so profoundly ignorant of history.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 20, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


How can I not care?  Because of a bunch of magical beliefs, my country has been in an endless war in the wastelands of the Middle East for decades.  People in my country have been slaughtered, and my country has slaughtered a bunch of people because groups of people with magical beliefs claim some insignificant ruins are theirs.  Because some magical being gave it to them.  

You say I'm ignorant of people taking away from others what they want for themselves?  Every square foot of land on the planet has been conquered multiple times by people who wanted what was not theirs.  These magical ruins are not special.  If taking them away stops the violence, then it's worth it.  When 2 kids are fighting over a toy, you take it from them.  Especially if they're trying to kill each other over it.


----------



## louie888 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hollie said:


> Actually, the Jewish people never invaded the Turkish controlled land area called Pal'istan or your mythical, invented "country of Pal'istan".
> 
> It's a shame you are so profoundly ignorant of history.


Actually, they did and almost exterminated the entire native population in the process.

Since they don't teach you people history at your temple, allow me to lend a hand.

*...the ethnic cleansing was put into effect through systematic expulsions of about 500 Arab villages, as well as terrorist attacks executed mainly by members of the Irgun and Haganah troops against the civilian population.
The Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine - Wikipedia*


----------



## Hollie (Jul 20, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, the Jewish people never invaded the Turkish controlled land area called Pal'istan or your mythical, invented "country of Pal'istan".
> ...



Actually, you're wrong, Habib. 

You can't use illiteracy as an excuse.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 20, 2017)

louie888 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Metal detectors are away of life at religious sites around the world.
> ...



Ottomans invited jews to move to the sanjuk of Jerusalem and Nablus in 1839.  Metal detectors were not made commercially till 1931, and those were the kind for finding coins not guns.

You are a pip


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 20, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Was it out of "Magical Beliefs" that the US entered the following wars:

WWI
WWII
Korea
Vietnam

Has it been out of some "magical beliefs" that the US has also entered into conflicts in Bosnia or any other for the past century?

The US, just like Russia, Iran, Turkey, the UK and many other countries have their own interest on any part of the world.

It has always been that way, and nothing is going to stop it.
Commercial, territorial interests have always been at the bottom as to why so many of these powerful countries attempt to side with one or the other.

The Temple Mount, Jerusalem and all of the Jewish Homeland belongs to the Jewish People.

They were invaded, oppressed and killed over and over again by Christian and Muslim forces.

The Jews had the guts to fight for what is theirs, and especially to do it legally even before WWI.

Christians and Muslims who have been taught to hate Jews because of the stories they are told, are the problem.  Always has been.

So, the question should really be :

How can the world make Christian and Muslim extremists stop demanding what is not theirs, lie about it as if it was theirs, and manage to get support for their deadly intentions when it comes to the Jewish People.

Were it Muslim against Muslim, or Christian against Christian, there would not be the endless lies, the endless attacks on Jews and those who support Jews and Israel.

French and British One Hundred Year War?
When was anyone saying that any of the toys they were after should be destroyed or taken from them?

WWI?
WWII?  What did the Nazis want?  How much did they get which was not theirs, as they did in WWII?

Do you know who the rightful indigenous people of the land are?

Does it matter to you that the Muslims are after subjugating the Jews again, and always, as they did for 1300 years after they invaded the Jewish homeland and turned all living there into subjects to Islam?  With no rights?  Just as the Africans were seen as non humans by the European slave masters?

Jews and Muslims are not fighting over a "toy".

The Jews are fighting for survival, for having the right to their homeland (even if 80% was illegally given away to the Arabs/Muslims)

The Arabs were partners with the Nazis before and after WWII.
It was Arab Nazis who expelled Jews from their homes in Arab conquered lands, post 1948.

Islam and the Germans have a culture of conquest, of destroying people.

Islamic extremists are not going to be content until all of Israel is destroyed.

That, and not some "toy" is what the conflict is about.

Bring the Jews back to the Islamic preferred form of being. (Dhimmis)

The words the Muslims would use when thinking of all non Muslims, and even Muslims who do not agree with them is:

Not Equal.

Infidels are everyone who does not agree with their idea that Islam is the Replacement religion for all the people of the world.  Including other Muslims.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 20, 2017)

Explaining the current issues of the Temple Mount:

Amid Temple Mount tumult, the who, what and why of its Waqf rulers


----------



## montelatici (Jul 20, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Why do you constantly make up stories or repeat propaganda you have heard but never checked out if it was true. The propaganda that claims the Ottomans invited the Jews to settle in Palestine is a lie.  In fact, the complete opposite is true.  The Ottomans specifically prohibited the Jews from settling in Palestine.











http://ismi.emory.edu/home/documents/Readings/Mandel, Neville J. Ottoman Policy.pdf


----------



## montelatici (Jul 20, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



It's amazing how much propaganda and lies the 60s nutter can get into one post.  The European Jews stole the land from the native Christian and Muslim inhabitants, colonizing it.  The European Jews are no more indigenous to Palestine than Inuits. The Israeli Jews are today's Nazis holding millions of non-Jews in concentration camps.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 20, 2017)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...




TelAviv  =  Built by Jews by 1909.
By Jews who bought land from Muslims and "settled" Palestine

Just one of the examples of many Jews who returned to their ancient homeland and bought land and built cities and infrastructure on the land of their ancestors with the intention of becoming sovereign over their own ancient homeland.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 20, 2017)

Palestine is no more the ancient homeland of European Jews, than it is to European Christians.  Converting to a religion does not make one indigenous to the location where the religion was established.  

Europeans "bought" less than 10% of the land in Palestine from the Christian and Muslim owners.  90% of the land was owned by Christians and Muslims until 1948, when the Jews stole the land from them.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 21, 2017)

louie888 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Metal detectors are away of life at religious sites around the world.
> ...


I know, maybe that's why Muslims tried to blow up the grand mosque in Mecca, eh?  It was because of the Europeans.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 21, 2017)

montelatici said:


> There is no conflict about who can go to the Vatican.
> 
> There were no Jews to oppress in Palestine for 1,300 years.  The Muslims oppressed the Christian inhabitants after they conquered Christian Palestine, until most Christians converted to Islam. In fact, Jews were able to visit Jerusalem only after the Muslims conquered Palestine.  Under Roman rule, Jews were not permitted to enter Aelia Capitolina (Roman name of Jerusalem), as it was the most important Christian Holy Site at the time.
> 
> The Jews began their invasion from Europe in the mid 1800s.


Just imagine all the wealth the Vatican holds from centuries of genocide, invasions, oppression, theft, and raping young boys.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 21, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, the Jewish people never invaded the Turkish controlled land area called Pal'istan or your mythical, invented "country of Pal'istan".
> ...




OUTSTANDING POINT!  So tell us you Zionists, what about Israel's "ETHNIC CLEANSING"  of the Palestinians.


In 1948 there were approximately 1.2 million Palestinians living in Israel. And now there are only just over 6 million of them left. It's a GENOCIDE I tell ya. And if you don't believe me, just ask any Palestinian supporter.

Population Statistics - Israeli-Palestinian Conflict - ProCon.org


----------



## shimon (Jul 21, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Palestine is no more the ancient homeland of European Jews, than it is to European Christians.  Converting to a religion does not make one indigenous to the location where the religion was established.
> 
> Europeans "bought" less than 10% of the land in Palestine from the Christian and Muslim owners.  90% of the land was owned by Christians and Muslims until 1948, when the Jews stole the land from them.


If the Palestinians are of Arab descent as they contend then their original homeland is Arabia is it not are they not interlopers by your logic as well... If people of Arab descent from Arabia convert to Christian or Muslim religions did they not come in and steal the land from someone previously...Your argument is circular and can be used against you...Land is bought and sold and conquered all the time people are removed justly or unjustly constantly there is not one nation on earth that is not guilty of this by you singling out the Jews only you are showing your true colours...At one time this land belonged to the Jews and they have never not lived there in one form or another by your denying their right their even though many of the Jews are from former Muslim countries where they were kicked out of ... You only point your finger at Jews of European descent what of Jews of Iraqi,Yemeni, Syrian, Egyptian etc etc descent... You sir are showing your true colours..


----------



## louie888 (Jul 21, 2017)

shimon said:


> If the Palestinians are of Arab descent as they contend then their original homeland is Arabia...


And the zionist jews creating all the trouble over the last several decades are from Europe.

Next.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 21, 2017)

louie888 said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > If the Palestinians are of Arab descent as they contend then their original homeland is Arabia...
> ...



Silence third-worlder. 

You're clueless.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 21, 2017)

Tens of thousands of faithful Muslims pack Jerusalem’s al-Aqsa mosque every week. Things have been particularly tense in the holy site this week, after Palestinian terrorists murdered two Israeli police officers last Friday. Israel responded by putting up metal detectors, an act that led thousands of Palestinians to riot and assualt Israeli soldiers with rocks, bottles, and clubs. 

What could make folks gathered for prayer so rowdy? Listen in on some of the mosque’s sermons, and the answer becomes painfully obvious.

“The Israelites,” roared Khaled al-Mughrabi, one of al-Aqsa’s top preachers, in the summer of 2015, “have a holiday, Passover. Every holiday, each group would look for a small child. They would kidnap the child, steal him, and put him inside a barrel, called ‘the barrel of nails.’ They would put the small child inside the barrel, and his body would be pierced by the nails. At the bottom of the barrel they would put a faucet, and that faucet would run with the boy’s blood. This is because Satan demanded of them, in return to doing everything they want, that they eat bread kneaded with the blood of children.”

When they’re not ritually slaughtering babes, Mughrabi said on other occasions, the Jews have a full agenda of evil: they’re the real culprits behind the 9/11 attacks, are planning to take over the world, and are actual blood-drinking vampires, which is why the industry they control, Hollywood, loves making so many movies about the Jew Dracula.

Not to be outdone, Ekrima Sa’id Sabri, the former Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, is fond of using the mosque to talk about one of his favorite topics, the Holocaust. Which, to hear the renowned sheikh tell it, never happened. “Six million Jews dead? No way, they were much fewer,” he told an interviewer. “Let’s stop with this fairytale exploited by Israel to capture international solidarity. It is not my fault if Hitler hated Jews, indeed they were hated a little everywhere.” 

Who can free the world of such malicious people as the Jews? Omar Abu-Sarah, another of al-Aqsa’s chief preachers, has a clear idea: ISIS. “I say to the Jews loud and clear: The time for your slaughter has come,” he said in one typical sermon. The time to fight you has come. The time to kill you has come, Allah willing. We are ready for the task, we and the loyal and faithful Muslims, along with the armies of the state of the Islamic Caliphate.”

Other examples of rampant incitement abound. Unless they’re stopped, the likelihood of a bloody conflagration is very high. And stopping them should be the priority not only of Jews but of peaceful Muslims as well, who would likely be appalled if they knew that one of their religion’s holiest sites was being desecrated by deranged bigots who’ve hijacked the pulpit and use it to spread hate.


The Palestinian Mountain of Hate


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 21, 2017)

WATCH: What's Really Happening at Judaism's Holiest Site? | United with Israel


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 21, 2017)

shimon said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Palestine is no more the ancient homeland of European Jews, than it is to European Christians.  Converting to a religion does not make one indigenous to the location where the religion was established.
> ...


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jul 21, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > The world would be better off if the "temple mount" were demolished.  Religious madness should not be encouraged.
> ...


*I say Holy sites are all over the world, some with a buildings some with a rock.  I don't really care.  most are not of much interest and are just a focal point for those who need something material to focus on.  Most people need this just for support.  We are a weak race  The weak are weak minded and follow blindly leaders who guide their thoughts and actions.  The Leaders are evil and in some cases at least try to do what is right and in some cases mess up that they touch.  Only on exceptional time does one great leader happen.  Evil point a finger at the good in all cases.  I say if you don't have a god or drug that you live with then you are lost to the game a life.  There are many sad people who are in need that are in pain and mental conditions that do not receive help because of the Leaders and those who speak and act in their name.   So enough said.*


----------



## shimon (Jul 21, 2017)

louie888 said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > If the Palestinians are of Arab descent as they contend then their original homeland is Arabia...
> ...


Oh I see I stand corrected then...Zionist Jews are causing all the troubles all over ...Not Arabizized Muslims ... You don't see the silliness of your argument...Wasn't there plenty of troubles in most of the Middle East after Arab and Muslim nationalism reemerged...Aren't the Muslims who hold huge tracts of land and countries using their territories to increase control all over the world and yet you point your finger at a small little group in a small little area of the world...Have you ever seem a clam get all irritated by a speck of sand..The clam spends tremendous amounts of energy to make that irritant go away and yet something beautiful comes out of it called a pearl...In order to get to that pearl the clam itself must die is that what you wish for the Arabs to get rid of their irritant little Israel that speck of sand...Israel is the pearl and the Jews have made it out of that little speck of sand the Arabs are helping the Jews build a better pearl and are being shut out by their actions instead of embracing it and enjoying the beauty that that pearl has to offer...


----------



## louie888 (Jul 21, 2017)

shimon said:


> Oh I see I stand corrected then...Zionist Jews are causing all the troubles all over ...Not Arabizized Muslims ...


One down.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 21, 2017)

louie888 said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I see I stand corrected then...Zionist Jews are causing all the troubles all over ...Not Arabizized Muslims ...
> ...



shimon is causing you to look like a blithering idiot. IMHO


----------



## shimon (Jul 21, 2017)

louie888 said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I see I stand corrected then...Zionist Jews are causing all the troubles all over ...Not Arabizized Muslims ...
> ...


There was a song written about you Louie in the 70's It is titled something like Louie Are you gonna Cry? Or something thereabouts... Why are you shrilly Crying about Little Israel what is your motivation to be pointing your finger in their direction all the time...Is this the only injustice you see if that is the case you better take your Blinders " DOWN " because it is you that will be going DOWN with the ship not I....


----------



## montelatici (Jul 21, 2017)

shimon said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > shimon said:
> ...



Let's say that if the European Zionists had not colonized Palestine, many problems that have evolved from that colonization would not have evolved.  For example, the West (thru association with Britain and the UK) would not be as hated by the Muslims had the West (the British) not facilitated the colonization through force of arms used to prevent the Muslims and Christians from achieving self-determination in palestine.


----------



## louie888 (Jul 21, 2017)

shimon said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > shimon said:
> ...


While small in size, siding with her has brought hatred from the rest of the world, let alone, her agents wield too much power in America and they are destroying our freedoms here from within...

The US is about to make it a felony to support BDS! No, I'm not making this up!


----------



## montelatici (Jul 21, 2017)

shimon said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Palestine is no more the ancient homeland of European Jews, than it is to European Christians.  Converting to a religion does not make one indigenous to the location where the religion was established.
> ...



Arab is a language and culture, not an ethnicity.  The Palestinian's homeland is Palestine.  They are, for the most past, descendants of the people that lived in the area prior to the Roman conquest who converted to Christianity by choice and by law after the Romans made Christianity the state religion and required all residents of Aelia Capotolini (Jersualem) to be Christians, as it was the major Christian holy city for the Orthodox.

Arab is an analog to Hispanic.  An Indio in Mexico speaks Spanish and has adopted many Spanish cultural rituals, including the Catholic religion, but they are not Spanish.  Palestinians are not Arabians.  the Arabians arrived to rule, they didn't settle.

Even Egyptians are not very Arabian.






Tunisians are less Arabian than Ashkenazi Jews, who are 10 % Arabian.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 21, 2017)

montelatici said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



How about we drop the "Arab" and replace that with "Followers of Mohammed?"


----------



## shimon (Jul 21, 2017)

montelatici said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


I do not agree with you there simply because although Christians have lived in many Muslim countries with the rise of fundaMENTAL ideas intolerance of any who are not Muslim is occurring in these countries and the indigenous Christians and other minorities such as Jews etc etc have either been forced out converted or killed...It has nothing to do with the supposed colonization of Israel by so called Europeans ..Tell that to the Hindus who lived in the Hindu Kush and were exterminated or enslaved by the marauding Moslem armies... There are many injustices today by pointing your finger exclusively in one area you are showing tremendous intolerance and deceit...


----------



## shimon (Jul 21, 2017)

louie888 said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


Boycotts make people stronger and tougher they do not work people adapt and overcome adversity...I welcome boycotts on Israel she will make she needs at home and build up her strength...The first Boycott was in 1880 by Cunningham if I recollect correctly didnt work...


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 21, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Tens of thousands of faithful Muslims pack Jerusalem’s al-Aqsa mosque every week. Things have been particularly tense in the holy site this week, after Palestinian terrorists murdered two Israeli police officers last Friday. Israel responded by putting up metal detectors, an act that led thousands of Palestinians to riot and assualt Israeli soldiers with rocks, bottles, and clubs.
> 
> What could make folks gathered for prayer so rowdy? Listen in on some of the mosque’s sermons, and the answer becomes painfully obvious.
> 
> ...



such lies have been around for some 200 or so years and proven baseless.

Now.........I've witness a palestinain lapping blood in Cairo and Syria soldiers dipping bread in the blood of executed jews

I've the horrific was of killing and massacres.  I've seen children trained in executions and warfare.

It is not the jews that have a blood lust.

Jews go through excessive extents to make sure all blood and human part are gathered for burial.

Butchers make sure blood is removed from meat as much as possible by Koshering it.


----------



## louie888 (Jul 21, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> I've witness a palestinain lapping blood in Cairo and Syria soldiers dipping bread in the blood of executed jews


And the bullshit meter explodes!

LOL


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 21, 2017)

louie888 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > I've witness a palestinain lapping blood in Cairo and Syria soldiers dipping bread in the blood of executed jews
> ...



I was at the Cairo Sheraton when Wasfi al-Tal was killed


----------



## montelatici (Jul 21, 2017)

shimon said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > shimon said:
> ...



The  attraction of fundamentalism to young Muslims is the image of the West that the fundamentalist leaders can instill on these potential adherents.  They point to Israel, as it is the most poignant example of how the West, through force of arms, enabled European Jews to dispossess the Palestinians.  It doesn't matter that before the Zionists began arriving they were close to 20% of the population and were the wealthiest of the Palestinians.  Many Christians saw the writing on the wall and began leaving in the late 1800s as they had the wealth and connections through the Church in Europe and the Americas.  

As far as India, more Muslims as a percentage of the Muslim population were killed by Hindus than the other way around.  In East Punjab Muslims killed Hindis and in West Pubjab Hindus killed Muslims.  In Delhi, only Muslims were massacred, about 30,000 in less than a week.

Admittidely  the Hindu Pandits have left Indian Administered Kashmir in fear of the Muslim majority, however, the Indians kill and torture Muslims on a daily basis.  Just read the HRW reports.

I worked for a few years in India and was able to hear eye witness stories about the partition.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 21, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Sure you were.


----------



## shimon (Jul 21, 2017)

montelatici said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


The area you call Palestine was considered part of greater Syria no one disputed this fact till Israel conquered the West Bank and Gaza and other areas in 67 then low and behold like magic they became Palestinians evenhough jews living in his area were also referred to a Palestinians.... We could play this game all day long... If anything they are descendants of Jews who left Europe such as Maimonides and settled with their congregations in the holy land and were forced to convert to Islam in order to stay on the land but hey that would let the cat out of the bag wouldn't it..There were always Jews living there where did they go did they die .Many of the so called Palestinians know they are descended from Jews but they would be in danger if they let this out wouldn't they therefore it is best for now to keep it quiet. Israel is not going anywhere and her lost  flock will RETURN when the time is right whether they be from Europe Asia, the Middle East or North America and South America...


montelatici said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Your interpretation about what happened in the Hindu Kush and other areas of India is interesting but certainly not factual...I always find it fascinating how Islam spread so fast and into many many areas of the globe why it is almost like playing the board game Risk where areas were quickly over run and all were given the choice of convert or die that could explain the huge numbers of Hindus that are now Muslim today living in Pakistan, India and Bangladesh to name a few... Tell me how do you explain that most of the population of Pakistan is now almost Muslim as well as in Bangladesh what happened to their minority populations did they leave volentarily or were they forced to leave, convert or killed...As for your pointing out that the so called European Jews dispossessed the so called Palestinians I find this humorous as the facts do not speak out that way as most of so called Palestine is still in the hands of so called Palestinians...The part Israeli Jews live in is a sliver of that original land....If a pie is a certain size and 90 percent of it is in the hands of the Arabs still how is it that that 10 per cent is dispossessing..Just how much of that pie will make those Arabs happy ... And of course we know the answer all of it because even though they don't eat pig they are still Wanting it all...Just like they covet the rest of the world as all because once a land goes Islamic it is always considered Islamic and must be reconquered....


----------



## montelatici (Jul 21, 2017)

shimon said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > shimon said:
> ...



The white South Africans and the white Rhodesians did not have the same experience.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 21, 2017)

shimon said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > shimon said:
> ...



Well, you can read about the partition of India, and you will see that I have stated fact.  The reason that there are few Hindus in Pakistan and in what is now Bangladesh, fomerly East Pakistan, is because there was a bloody population swap.  Muslims in what is now India fled east and west just as the Hindus in what is now Pakistan fled east and Hindus in what is now Bangladesh fled west.  Very simple.

As far as the "so-called" Palestinians.  That's an old Zionist canard.  The Palestinians considered themselves thus before the Muslim conquests.  There are writings about the Palestinian martyrs, those Christians murdered by Jews and Romans before Rome established Christianity as the state religion. It's Italian, one has to do research before making silly claims, as you have.

*Martiri palestinesi *nell’Occidente latino. I casi della _Passio Theodosiae virginis_ (_BHL_ 8090) e della _Passio Romani monachi_(_BHL_ 7298)

Martiri palestinesi nell’Occidente latino. I casi della Passio Theo...

And, the Palestinians considered themselves the Palestinian People when trying to negotiate their independence and self determination in 1921-1922

*"PALESTINE.*

*CORRESPONDENCE *
*WITH THE*
*PALESTINE ARAB DELEGATION*
*AND THE *
*ZIONIST ORGANISATION.*

*Presented to Parliament by Command of His Majesty.*
*JUNE, 1922.*
*LONDON:*




*PUBLISHED BY HIS MAJESTY'S STATIONERY OFFICE.*
*To be purchased directly from H.M. STATIONERY OFFICE, at the*
*following address:*
*Adastra House, Kingsway, London, W.C. 2; 120, George Street, Edinburgh:*
*York Street, Manchester; 1, St. Andre's Crescent, Cardiff;*
*15, Donegall Square West, Belfast; or through any Bookseller*


*1922.*


Sir,

We wish to express our thanks to the Right Honourable the Secretary of State for the Colonies, for his courtesy in allowing us to see the draft of a proposed Palestine Order in Council embodying a scheme of Government for Palestine, and to discuss the same in our capacity of representatives of the Arab People of Palestine.




We would, therefore, submit the following observations:—

Whilst the position in Palestine is, as it stands to-day, with the British Government holding authority by an occupying force, and using that authority to impose upon the people against their wishes a great immigration of alien Jews, many of them of a Bolshevik revolutionary type, no constitution which would fall short of giving the *People of Palestine *full control of their own affairs could be acceptable.
If the British Government would revise their present policy in Palestine, end the Zionist _con-dominium, _put a stop to all alien immigration and grant the *People of Palestine* — who by Right and Experience are the best judges of what is good and bad to their country — Executive and Legislative powers, the terms of a constitution could be discussed in a different atmosphere. If to-day the *People of Palestine* assented to any constitution which fell short of giving them full control of their own affairs they would be in the position of agreeing to an instrument of Government which might, and probably would, be used to smother their national life under a flood of alien immigration.

UK correspondence with Palestine Arab Delegation and Zionist Organization/British policy in Palestine: "Churchill White Paper" - UK documentation Cmd. 1700/Non-UN document (excerpts) (1 July 1922)

You seem to be a clever fellow.  Why don't you do some research before just parotting Hasbara propaganda that has no basis in fact.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 21, 2017)

shimon said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > shimon said:
> ...




*Most Palestinians Are Descendants Of Jews | Dov Ivry | The Blogs ...*
blogs.timesofisrael.com/most-palestinians-are-descendants-of-jews/
Aug 21, 2016 - The DNA findings back this up. The Palestinian Arabs, who are descendants of Jews, are very close to Ashkenazi Jews in their gene makeup.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 21, 2017)

*Shavei Israel | Do the Palestinians have Jewish Roots?*
Do the Palestinians have Jewish Roots?
Jun 5, 2016 - He claims that nearly 90 percent of all Palestinians aredescended from Jews who remained in Israel after the destruction of Second Temple ...


----------



## louie888 (Jul 21, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> The Palestinian Arabs, who are descendants of Jews, are very close to Ashkenazi Jews in their gene makeup.


Yes, as has been explained. Whatever Jews were left in 300 AD converted to Christianity, and then many of them became Muslims.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 21, 2017)

montelatici said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



Neither did the Christians who were purged from your Islamic paradises.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 21, 2017)

*Most Palestinians in Judea & Samaria were formerly Jews The Jewish ...*
www.jewishpress.com › InDepth › Analysis
Jan 6, 2015 - He proclaimed: “Most of the Palestinians in Judea and Samaria are former Jews. ... The entire towns around us used a Jewishjudge known as Khawaja ..... They are, as you say, descendants of Arabs from the countries ...


*Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been ...*
www.eretzyisroel.org/~peters/native.html
Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly ... In Palestine the "small" number of Arab invaders who had been imported by the ..


----------



## Hollie (Jul 21, 2017)

louie888 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinian Arabs, who are descendants of Jews, are very close to Ashkenazi Jews in their gene makeup.
> ...



Can you plagiarize the comments of others and post it here?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 21, 2017)

montelatici said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Yawn, again with the crap.  He posts a European reference to it.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


Yeah, because Arab Muslims never oppressed and persecuted Jews prior to Israel, they never invaded, looted, killed raped or forced their religion, culture, and language down people's throats at the point of a sword either. It's all because of Israel or the Jews.  Now take you meds and go to your white padded room.


----------



## louie888 (Jul 22, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Yeah, because Arab Muslims never oppressed and persecuted Jews prior to Israel, they never invaded, looted, killed raped or forced their religion, culture, and language down people's throats at the point of a sword either. It's all because of Israel or the Jews. Now take you meds and go to your white padded room.


Do you find it even a little bit odd that you always try and compare israel to the lowest common denominator?


----------



## Eloy (Jul 22, 2017)

*Mahmoud Abbas freezes contact with Israel*

Note: Forgive me for posting in this thread about the Hindu Kush and South Africa but the title of this discussion is about the Temple Mount and the tension sparked by metal detectors.

It is reported by the _Independent_ that Mahmoud Abbas, the leader of the Palestine Liberation Organisation (PLO), which controls the West Bank, made an announcement of freezing contact with Israel during a meeting late on Friday. Abbas was having the meeting with senior Palestinian officials to discuss the growing escalation over the Temple Mount which saw the deaths of three Palestinians earlier in the day.
Palestinian President Abbas freezes contact with Israel

Abbas and his PLO Administration have long been collaborators with the Israeli occupation in particular how the West Bank, except annexed East Jerusalem, is policed and for this the Israelis bankroll the Palestinian Authority. Undoubtedly, taking money from the Israelis to pay for the Palestinian police and the lifestyle of the PLO leaders in Ramallah has made collaboration lucrative so there is a sense of desperation involved with a freeze and how it might affect the bank accounts of the PLO leaders and paying off their police.

What might be happening is the realization by Abbas that the mass protests by Palestinians against perceived encroachment of the Israelis on the holy site of the Al Aqsa Mosque is an indication that he is losing control of the Palestinian popular agenda that is at odds with his collaborative government. In which case, the so-called freezing of contact might turn-out to be only talk.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 22, 2017)

Interesting quote from an Arab Palestinian Muslim: 

Its our mosque, but they are making it look like a checkpoint.

1.  While it may be _your mosque, _it is (at the least) ALSO a Jewish holy place.
2.  Its now a checkpoint because of YOUR actions.  You bear responsibility for the changes.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 22, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Is anybody killing each other and destabilizing the world over those other religious places?
> 
> Houses of worship can be built anywhere.  This is not one of those.  The Mount is the ruins of the foundation of a building, and because a bunch of people think it's magical they've slaughtered each other over multiple millenia.  Obliterating it would be a mercy to them.




From a theological perspective, it is impossible to obliterate the site.  The site is not important to either religion because of a building, or a wall or a ruin or a foundation.  The site is holy to Jews because it is the one place on earth where the Shechinah (the spirit of G-d) rests.  The site is holy to Muslims because it is the place where Mohammed ascended to heaven.  You can blow a hole into the place the size of Manhattan and it would still be these things.  

You have to ask yourself, instead, WHY this is such a place of contention.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 22, 2017)

Another interesting comment:

_In (Arab Palestinian Muslim) eyes, Al-Aqsa is far more than a national or religious symbol; the Temple Mount is also a private place where they feel somewhat free of the occupation. Most of the day there is no Israeli presence there. _

This underscores the true foundation of the conflict, which has nothing to do with prayer or holy places or freedom of religion.  It has to do with creating Jew-free spaces.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 22, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> Most muslims are praying outside at the base of the mount.
> A few are entering and praying on the mount.
> 
> Palestinians are only hurting themselves.  Nothing says they have to pray in a mosque.  Other muslims around the world go through metal detectors to pray regularly, even in Mecca.
> ...


If you have not been up there you should go visit one of these days.

That big mosque over that white rock takes up a lot of space.

They should demolish it and make more room for the tourists.

The rag heads can go to Mecca if they want to worship Allah.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 22, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> How can I not care?  Because of a bunch of magical beliefs, my country has been in an endless war in the wastelands of the Middle East for decades.  People in my country have been slaughtered, and my country has slaughtered a bunch of people because groups of people with magical beliefs claim some insignificant ruins are theirs.  Because some magical being gave it to them.
> 
> You say I'm ignorant of people taking away from others what they want for themselves?  Every square foot of land on the planet has been conquered multiple times by people who wanted what was not theirs.  These magical ruins are not special.  If taking them away stops the violence, then it's worth it.  When 2 kids are fighting over a toy, you take it from them.  Especially if they're trying to kill each other over it.


We The World should send all rag-heads back to Rag-Land where they can walk in circles around Mecca.

All Rags Out Of Israel.


----------



## fanger (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Hollie (Jul 22, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Interesting quote from an Arab Palestinian Muslim:
> 
> Its our mosque, but they are making it look like a checkpoint.
> 
> ...



It is ironic that Moslems will seethe about the security measures now in place when, as noted, it was their careless disregard for history, tradition and human life that required the security measures. 

This should surprise no one however. When Moslems aren't using mosques as targets to slaughter other Moslems, their using the mosques as places for terrorism planning and logistics.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 22, 2017)

how is it that a people forced to leave their homeland, keep their faith and marry other jews become european?
they are still jews from Israel/Judea, their homeland

Today palestinias, some third and forth generation, still call themselves palestinian even though they are born and raised in other countries.  Many live in Europe or the US

Why are jews different?


----------



## montelatici (Jul 22, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Another interesting comment:
> 
> _In (Arab Palestinian Muslim) eyes, Al-Aqsa is far more than a national or religious symbol; the Temple Mount is also a private place where they feel somewhat free of the occupation. Most of the day there is no Israeli presence there. _
> 
> This underscores the true foundation of the conflict, which has nothing to do with prayer or holy places or freedom of religion.  It has to do with creating Jew-free spaces.



When the Jews are armed, periodically murder your children, and are effectively jailers, you're darn right they would appreciate a Jew-free space.  Just as the Jews would have appreciated a Nazi free space in the 30s and 40s.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 22, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> how is it that a people forced to leave their homeland, keep their faith and marry other jews become european?
> they are still jews from Israel/Judea, their homeland
> 
> Today palestinias, some third and forth generation, still call themselves palestinian even though they are born and raised in other countries.  Many live in Europe or the US
> ...



They didn't marry other Jews, that's a myth.  Europeans converted to Judaism.

*European Women at Root of Ashkenazi Family Tree*
By NICHOLAS WADEOCT. 8, 2013

".....the four major Ashkenazi lineages in fact form clusters within descent lines that were established in Europe some 10,000 to 20,000 years ago. The same is true of most of the minor lineages....Overall, at least 80 percent of Ashkenazi maternal ancestry comes from women indigenous to Europe"

Genes Suggest European Women at Root of Ashkenazi Family Tree


----------



## louie888 (Jul 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Another interesting comment:
> ...


It are simple truths like these that are lost on shusha and her ilk and the reason is simple. The narrative must come first and truth must be damned.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Another interesting comment:
> ...



What a buffoon. A Jew-free space, anywhere in the vicinity of islamics is enshrined in the hate and war manual of muhammedan'ism. Jew hatred is reflected throughout the koran. 

Jew hatred (annihilation of the Jewish people and Israel), is featured prominently in the Hamas charter.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 22, 2017)

Jew Free Space ...


----------



## louie888 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hollie said:


> Jew hatred (annihilation of the Jewish people and Israel), is featured prominently in the Hamas charter.


And all over the world now...
Israel Most Negative Ratings in BBC Global Poll


----------



## montelatici (Jul 22, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Jew Free Space ...




Trump voters.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 22, 2017)

louie888 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



"It are simple truths...."

Please....please, Habib. Tell me you will avoid attempting to string words together into a coherent sentence. Even if you won't, lie to me and tell me you will.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 22, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Jew hatred (annihilation of the Jewish people and Israel), is featured prominently in the Hamas charter.
> ...



Not necessarily.


All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 22, 2017)

Shusha said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Is anybody killing each other and destabilizing the world over those other religious places?
> ...


The only thing I need to ask myself is why the U.S. spends billions of dollars and massive manpower trying to keep children from fighting over a magical toy.

I say turn the place into a crater.  If the children still want to kill each other over it, then fine.  Let's call it an experiment.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 22, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > How can I not care?  Because of a bunch of magical beliefs, my country has been in an endless war in the wastelands of the Middle East for decades.  People in my country have been slaughtered, and my country has slaughtered a bunch of people because groups of people with magical beliefs claim some insignificant ruins are theirs.  Because some magical being gave it to them.
> ...


^


----------



## montelatici (Jul 22, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Most muslims are praying outside at the base of the mount.
> ...



What about the descedants of the first Christians, the Christian Palestinian "ragheads", that worship Allah?  They aren't allowed in Mecca.

*“We The Arab Christians Say Allah In Our Arabic Language”*





*“For us, Allah … is a word used in Arabic to indicate the Creator who’s made the world we are living in.  So when we say Allah in our prayers we mean the Creator of this world.  In our prayer and pleas, in our Orthodox Christian religious ceremonies, we use exactly this word.  We say, glory be to Allah in all times.  We say Allah a lot during our liturgy…. We the Arab Christians say Allah in our Arabic language as a way to identify and address the Creator in our prayers.”*

*"We the Arab Christians say Allah in our Arabic language"*


----------



## Hollie (Jul 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...




*Don't try that in Malaysia.

The Right to Say ‘God’ Divides a Diverse Nation


According to a series of government orders and rulings by Malaysia’s Islamic councils, the word for God in the Malay language — “Allah” — is reserved for Muslims. Malay-language Bibles are banned everywhere except inside churches. State regulations ban a list of words, including Allah, in any non-Muslim context*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Jul 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



Little you know, Daffy. aris2chat  does not lie and she has spent more time in war zones and battles than most soldiers ever will.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 22, 2017)

louie888 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > I've witness a palestinain lapping blood in Cairo and Syria soldiers dipping bread in the blood of executed jews
> ...



No bullshit about it. Check post #85.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


You're right; they didn't.
The Jews are back!


----------



## Eloy (Jul 23, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> how is it that a people forced to leave their homeland, keep their faith and marry other jews become european?
> they are still jews from Israel/Judea, their homeland ...


You have the wrong end of the stick but since you have been told so many times before, I will go easy on myself and let it pass.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 23, 2017)

Eloy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > how is it that a people forced to leave their homeland, keep their faith and marry other jews become european?
> ...



That was a less than graceful way of surrendering.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 23, 2017)

Mahmous Abbas' "moderate" Fatah published this posteron their Facebook page, showing that they would not accept any security measures on the Temple Mount, no matter how innocuous.





In short, Israelis have no right to protect themselves, according to Mahmoud Abbas. he pretends that he is against violence, but he strongly believes that Arabs have the right to carry weapons to their holy places. Why? Obviously to kill Jews or other Israelis in what they claim is "defense."

Today Israel installed security cameras at Lion's Gatethat supposedly could identify potential weapons, although how they can find weapons in a backpack without a metal detector is unclear. The metal detectors remain for now.

Once again, Arabs refused to visit their "third holiest spot" today, pretending that Israel is banning them and calling for an Arab League emergency meeting this week.

(full article online)

The human right to kill Jews and Israelis with impunity ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## montelatici (Jul 23, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Sure she has.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes, it is appropriate to point and laugh. 

As Huddie "Leadbelly" Ledbetter (master of the 12 string blues guitar), said, " I'm laughin' just to keep from cryin'.

It's as though "Baghdad Bob Syndrome" has afflicted the entirety of the muhammedan Middle East. And it seems that the more outrageous the conspiracy theory, the greater is the willingness on the part or the vacant-minded Muhamnedans to believe it. 


Israeli Islamic Leader Kamal Khatib on Jazeera TV: Israel Inserted Chemical Substances into Al-Aqsa Mosque Wall to Cause Corrosion
*
ISRAELI ISLAMIC LEADER KAMAL KHATIB ON JAZEERA TV: ISRAEL INSERTED CHEMICAL SUBSTANCES INTO AL-AQSA MOSQUE WALL TO CAUSE CORROSION*


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 23, 2017)

[One would think that the Muslims would like to prevent anyone attacking anyone else on the Temple Mount .  The Islamic third holiest site?  Not to the Muslims themselves, it seems.  Not if Jews have any sovereignty over it. 3rd holiest "only" since 1948, for sure]


The Coordinator of Government Activities in the Territories, or COGAT, Maj. Gen. Yoav Mordechai, said Saturday that he is willing to consider alternatives to metal detectors, as long as they would prevent future attacks on the Temple Mount.

“Israel doesn’t want to change the status quo, this is a clear message to the Muslim world from the Israeli government. We don’t want to change the political or religious status quo, nor the situation on the ground. The only thing we want is to ensure no one can enter with weapons again and carry out another attack,” he told _Ynet._

In an interview with _BBC Arabic_ he said: “I want to call on our neighbors in Arab countries, and on Muslims in general: If someone has an idea how to prevent another attack and promise worshipers that there won’t be more terror attacks, ahlan wa sahalan (hello and you’re welcome in Arabic).”

(full article online)

Muslims reject surveillance cameras installed at Temple Mount


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 23, 2017)

This week a lot of people died in Israel. How did it all happen? What critical facts did the media leave out? And why do some headlines make it look like there's no moral difference between the victims and the attackers who killed them? We break down the events, the facts and the media failures.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



What information have you uncovered? I would say nada.


----------



## louie888 (Jul 23, 2017)

On the metal detectors...





On the reality...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 23, 2017)

It is viewed by the Palestinians as tightening the occupation of the territory,


----------



## Lipush (Jul 23, 2017)

louie888 said:


> On the metal detectors...
> 
> View attachment 140180
> 
> ...



Oh please. If Israel was trying to destroy that stupid mosque it would not have waited until now.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 23, 2017)

Lipush said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > On the metal detectors...
> ...



It is always forgotten, and rarely mentioned, how many Synagogues the Hashemite forces (Jordanians) destroyed after they took over Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem.

58

It does not even include any and all Synagogues destroyed in TransJordan after the Hashemites were GIVEN that area by the British out of the Mandate for Palestine.

Jews wanting to destroy the Mosques on top of the Temple Mount is nothing but incitement against the Jews and Israel.

Muslims know that Jews do not behave that way, and Israel has no intention of starting the building of the Third Temple while the Muslims and their Mosques are still there .

Either the Muslims will destroy them.
Or an earthquake .
Or Allah himself.

The time to have destroyed those Mosques on the Mount was in 1967.  It would have prevented all the bloodshed the Muslims have spilled since then.

The time to have expelled all Muslims, as they did with all Jews, was in 1967.  Dayan and others have misread what Islam is all about, and Israel has paid the price.

The way for Muslims to win is to lie, never honor any treaty, and attack.

That is what Mohammad taught all Muslims in the way of war against all infidels.

How to turn it against them is the issue.


----------



## louie888 (Jul 23, 2017)

Lipush said:


> Oh please. If Israel was trying to destroy that stupid mosque it would not have waited until now.


They might keep waiting til they are ready to face the nearly 2 billion Muslims in war.

I think you meant If Muslims were trying to destroy that stupid facist shithole you assholes mistakenly call Israel, they would not have waited until now. And you would have been wiped into the sea a longass time ago.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 23, 2017)

Hollie said:


> Yes, it is appropriate to point and laugh.
> 
> As Huddie "Leadbelly" Ledbetter (master of the 12 string blues guitar), said, " I'm laughin' just to keep from cryin'.
> 
> ...



like using gas instead of water to put out a fire

stupid libels

and yet gaza is firing rockets at Israel.....fact

arab states have not come up with a better idea for security to enter the mount

if hamas said the moon was a giant grape, al jazeera would print it as fact


----------



## louie888 (Jul 23, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> if hamas said the moon was a giant grape, al jazeera would print it as fact


Again now, for the slow...


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 23, 2017)

louie888 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > if hamas said the moon was a giant grape, al jazeera would print it as fact
> ...



NKs again???????

good grief!!


----------



## louie888 (Jul 23, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> NKs again???????
> 
> good grief!!


I will certainly take the word of our rabbis who stand for peace, way before you and the liars you post with.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 23, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Oh please. If Israel was trying to destroy that stupid mosque it would not have waited until now.
> ...



2 billion Moslems in war?

That's a bit melodramatic Field Marshal, General knucklehead. 

Maybe it's just me but I have a difficult time believing that Ummah'istan is going to pick up their rakes and shovels and march off to do the gee-had thing on your call to action.

Maybe you just need to slow down on pompous blathering? 

There's a good boy.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 24, 2017)

In Jordan, after the 1967 Six Day War, Arab states tried to broker power-sharing arrangements over Jordanian territory between the beleaguered Hashemite monarchy and the Palestinian terrorist organizations. During three years of bargaining and meddling, massive firefights took place between the two sides in which hundreds if not thousands of civilians were killed.

This was but a prelude to the final showdown when the monarchy said enough is enough: sovereignty _now_. That period, dubbed Black September (1970), was in fact the beginning of a full year of bloodletting. It ended only when the Jordanian monarchy won a decisive victory.

The Jordanian victory was so decisively won that hundreds of Palestinian terrorists fled westward into Israeli hands to avert the fate that awaited them. Only then did the Jordanian state achieve the Biblical “40 years of peace.” Ironically, Amman is now demanding that Israel share sovereignty, a prescription that proved disastrous in its own political history.

The same goes for Lebanon. Arab attempts to induce a partnership over sovereignty between the Lebanese state and the Palestinians after the Six Day War ended in unprecedented violence. Unfortunately, the Lebanese state, unlike Jordan, has never been able to reassert sovereignty. The result is that Lebanon suffers from perennial internal political violence only a powder keg away from reverting back to the fifteen-year civil war that more or less ended in 1989.

In Cyprus, attempts by foreign powers to establish power-sharing between the Greek and Turkish populations resulted in violence and have never succeeded. Peace came when the Turkish invasion of 1974 achieved a decisive victory resulting in the partition of the island.

(full article online)

Israeli Sovereignty Over the Temple Mount Is Crucial for Peace


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 24, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> to the fifteen-year civil war that more or less ended in 1989.



yet syrian occupation till 2005


----------



## Roudy (Jul 24, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, because Arab Muslims never oppressed and persecuted Jews prior to Israel, they never invaded, looted, killed raped or forced their religion, culture, and language down people's throats at the point of a sword either. It's all because of Israel or the Jews. Now take you meds and go to your white padded room.
> ...


The lowest common denominator being the Palestinians themselves?  Thanks for the clarification and letting us know exactly what the Israelis  have to deal with.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 24, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> how is it that a people forced to leave their homeland, keep their faith and marry other jews become european?
> they are still jews from Israel/Judea, their homeland
> 
> Today palestinias, some third and forth generation, still call themselves palestinian even though they are born and raised in other countries.  Many live in Europe or the US
> ...


<raising hand> um...because they're Jews?!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 24, 2017)

Jordan's response to the Temple Mount ridiculousness:

Jewish tourists forbidden to pray, all objects of Jewish nature confiscated, threatened with imprisonment.  

_It emerged that they were not allowed [to show] any religious symbols,” Foreign Ministry spokesperson Emmanuel Nahshon told The Times of Israel. He said the incident occurred either Sunday or Monday.

One of the tourists, Rabbi Menashe Zelicha of Bnei Brak, said the police officers told his group that “in all of Jordan it is forbidden for Jews to pray.”


_


----------



## rylah (Jul 24, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Jordan's response to the Temple Mount ridiculousness:
> 
> Jewish tourists forbidden to pray, all objects of Jewish nature confiscated, threatened with imprisonment.
> 
> ...



It's not that simple with Jordan. The king is in a very difficult situation having to rule over a majority of Palestinians and having the caliphate knocking on the doors. He's walking on egg shells.

I still think he, the king himself is an ally.


----------



## rylah (Jul 24, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> Most muslims are praying outside at the base of the mount.
> A few are entering and praying on the mount.
> 
> Palestinians are only hurting themselves.  Nothing says they have to pray in a mosque.  Other muslims around the world go through metal detectors to pray regularly, even in Mecca.
> ...



aris2chat
How do You understand the situation, is King Abdullah II still an ally/partner for Israel?
I always thought of him as a reasonable leader


----------



## louie888 (Jul 24, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Jordan's response to the Temple Mount ridiculousness:
> 
> Jewish tourists forbidden to pray, all objects of Jewish nature confiscated, threatened with imprisonment.
> 
> ...


It is a security measure. You seem to mention those constantly. It seems you should have understood. From your jewish source (so who knows if ANY of it is true)...

*However, Jordanian authorities are said to be preventing the man from leaving, and reportedly want to question him in their investigation into the matter. The family of the first Jordanian victim, 17-year-old Mohammed Jawawdeh, said that Jawawdeh was murdered in cold blood, with one family member telling Jordanian television that “We will follow the investigation along with the government leaders until we get our rights, so that this criminal is put to death.”*


----------



## Shusha (Jul 24, 2017)

rylah said:


> It's not that simple with Jordan. The king is in a very difficult situation having to rule over a majority of Palestinians and having the caliphate knocking on the doors. He's walking on egg shells.
> 
> I still think he, the king himself is an ally.



Oh, I agree completely.  

Jordan is one of the key countries that is going to have to choose in the upcoming intra-Muslim war where he is going to side.  Be eaten up from the inside or the outside?  Not a fun position to be in.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 24, 2017)

louie888 said:


> It is a security measure. You seem to mention those constantly. It seems you should have understood.



Interesting.  So why do we need security from people who are praying?  Are they calling down lightning bolts on disbelievers?


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 25, 2017)

rylah said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Most muslims are praying outside at the base of the mount.
> ...



he is far more moderate than parliament, but he still has to cater somewhat to the mood of the masses 

his grandfather was forced to abdicate 

his great grandfather >>was shot while attending Friday prayers at Al-Aqsa Mosque in the company of his grandson, Prince Hussein. The Palestinian gunman fired three fatal bullets into the King's head and chest. Abdullah's grandson, Prince Hussein, was at his side and was hit too. <<

so.....he has to walk a fine line


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 25, 2017)

louie888 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Metal detectors are away of life at religious sites around the world.
> ...



yeah and the terrorists he would be referring to is the mossad.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 26, 2017)

All of these arguments show that not only _can_Muslims visit the site when it is under non-Muslim rule, but they _should _visit it in spite of Israeli actions.

Today, the Palestinian and Jordanians are arguing the exact opposite of what their scholars said in 2012. No one is publicly disagreeing even though Jordan's own Islamic think tank argues the exact opposite in its own paper.

The politics come first, the religion comes later.

(full article online)

Muslim hypocrisy on Al Aqsa abounds ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 26, 2017)

The metal detectors have come down. Since this was never about metal detectors, it comes as no surprise that tensions have yet to subside.

Muslim leaders have instructed worshippers to continue to stay away from the Temple Mount. The Waqf, the Islamic Trust that governs the compound, says it will ‘conduct a study’ about restarting visits, with Sheikh Raed Dana saying, “We as Waqf listen to the street. The street says yes and we say yes; if the street says no, we will say no.” These are the words of a religions leadership that isn’t seeking to ease tensions, but rather further inflame them.

And what of the political leadership? President Mahmoud Abbas’s Fatah party called for a day of rage and two days later a terrorist broke in the Salomon family home in Halamish and brutally murdered three members of the family. Afterwards, Fatah praisedthe attack, and issued a statement declaring, “[The] campaign for Jerusalem has effectively begun, and will not stop until a Palestinian victory and the release of the holy sites from Israeli occupation.”

Campaign for Jerusalem? Jerusalem and the Temple Mount are free. In fact, they are far freer to Muslims than to Jews. Any person of any religion can visit the Temple Mount, but only Muslims are permitted to pray atop the site.

To be clear, Muslims are free to worship however they please, while Jews are not afforded the same freedoms. To access the Temple Mount, non-Muslim visitors are subjected to security checks and forbidden from carrying religious items, not even prayer books or kippahs.

(full article online)

Getting Away With Murder: Palestinian Terrorism and the Culpability of the Int’l Community


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2017)

Crucially, and contrary to Palestinian claims, there has been no Israeli decision to ban Muslims from entering the Temple Mount. For the first time since 1967, the _Palestinians_ are denying Muslim worshippers free access to the Al-Aqsa Mosque.


The Palestinians and the Islamic religious authorities are protesting against security measures that are intended to save the lives of Muslim worshippers and prevent the desecration of their holy sites by terrorists and rioters. They are protesting because Israel is trying to make it hard for them to murder Jews.


To clarify what is actually going on: it is not the security measures that really anger the Palestinians; for them, this crisis is not about a metal detector or a security camera. It is not the security measures that the Palestinians want dismantled. It is Israel that they want dismantled.

(full article online)

Palestinians: Metal Detectors or Lie Detectors - Who Is Violating What?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2017)

[Muslims think they have won over the Jews.  What have they won?
Or have they only shown how unimportant the Temple Mount is to them, where they will continue to have picnics, play soccer and attack all who dare to say that they are not "sovereign" over the Temple?  "Third Holiest Islamic sight"  ?  Or only another place where Muslims demand that they are in control, and no one else?  
The whole world is unimportant to Muslims.  But control of all of it is what matters most]

At least 56 people were injured in the Old City of Jerusalem Thursday, shortly after Muslim worshippers returned to the Temple Mountfollowing a nearly two-week ban by Muslim authorities on prayer at the holy site.

Riots broke out within minutes as thousands of Muslims flooded the Temple Mount, attacking police officers who responded with crowd-control measures including tear gas, shock grenades, and rubber bullets.

(full article online)

Arabs riot on Temple Mount after metal detectors removed


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## aris2chat (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Eloy (Jul 27, 2017)

*More Trouble expected at Noble Sanctuary (Temple Mount) tomorrow
*
"The Palestinian group Fatah, which controls the West Bank, has called for a ‘Day of Rage’ on 28 July in East Jerusalem and the West Bank. The purpose of the action is to protest ongoing security measures implemented by Israeli authorities at the entrance to the Al-Aqsa Mosque, located on the Temple Mount/Noble Sanctuary complex in East Jerusalem’s Old City."
Situation report: Day of Rage protests expected in Palestine - opinion.red24.com

The Israelis' attitude toward the Palestinians has be founded on taking their land to establish a sectarian Jewish state.
Half a century ago this was compounded by the blockading of Gaza followed by periodic massacres of children and civilians.
The West Bank has also been occupied, renamed Judea and Samaria and East Jerusalem has been annexed.
Settlements will also be annexed to Israel and the indigenous Palestinians are being kept in reservations.
To unilaterally move into the grounds of the Noble Sanctuary, Islam's third holiest site under the authority of Jordan, with gates and cameras as if Israel owned it, was rubbing salt in an open wound.
The Palestinians are outraged at long last.





Jewish police clash with Muslim worshipers at the Noble Sanctuary on Thursday


----------



## Hollie (Jul 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> *More Trouble expected at Noble Sanctuary (Temple Mount) tomorrow
> *
> "The Palestinian group Fatah, which controls the West Bank, has called for a ‘Day of Rage’ on 28 July in East Jerusalem and the West Bank. The purpose of the action is to protest ongoing security measures implemented by Israeli authorities at the entrance to the Al-Aqsa Mosque, located on the Temple Mount/Noble Sanctuary complex in East Jerusalem’s Old City."
> Situation report: Day of Rage protests expected in Palestine - opinion.red24.com
> ...



Arabs-Moslems are always outraged about _something_. This episode of *Moslem Rage 2017* *™ (July edition), *was about the Israelis decision to take the steps required to prevent Arabs-Moslems from using religious / historical sites as places to commit murder and mayhem. Arabs-Moslems defiling / destroying religious and cultural sites should not surprise anyone. They have a long, lurid history of such behavior.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Jewish police clash with Muslim worshipers at the Noble Sanctuary on Thursday



I am SO tired of this whole "clash" language.  

The Muslims are not "worshiping", and therefore are not "worshipers".  They are rioting and are "rioters".  The police are, correctly, containing rioters and protecting innocent citizens from rioters.


----------



## jillian (Jul 27, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> Most muslims are praying outside at the base of the mount.
> A few are entering and praying on the mount.
> 
> Palestinians are only hurting themselves.  Nothing says they have to pray in a mosque.  Other muslims around the world go through metal detectors to pray regularly, even in Mecca.
> ...



the pals killed Israeli soldiers 

in response metal detectors were set up

now they're whining because they can't kill soldiers. 

I'd say that's tough.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> The West Bank has also been occupied, renamed Judea and Samaria ....



RENAMED Judea and Samaria?  RENAMED?  You mean to say the name has been restored.  The name "West Bank" is the violation here.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> To unilaterally move into the grounds of the Noble Sanctuary, Islam's third holiest site under the authority of Jordan, with gates and cameras as if Israel owned it, was rubbing salt in an open wound.



Israel has NEVER relinquished sovereignty over the Temple Mount.  Israel has generously and with great respect for Muslim sensitivities, permitted Jordan to have caretakership over the Temple Mount.  If you read the treaty between Israel and Jordan, the "status quo" is a courtesy granted by Israel to Jordan.  (Not to Palestinians -- to Jordan).  

The salt on the open wound is the absolute gall that Palestinians should be permitted open and free access to a holy and sacred place for at LEAST two religions and bring violence and murder and bloodshed there.  The salt on the open wound is the insistence on a continued state of apartheid on the Temple Mount wherein the treaty (international law!) is ignored in favour of Muslim exclusivity and discrimination against all other faiths, including the one from which the holy place was stolen.  The salt on the wound is the very idea that protection from terrorists is an afront to Muslims.  The salt on the wound is the ridiculous inversion of who is acting in a morally abhorrent fashion here.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2017)

He lambasted the German press for “routinely interchanging perpetrator and victim.” Reichelt cited the example of the German public news show Tagesschau’s rationale for terrorism against Israeli Jews.

“The Taggeschau permitted the father of a young Palestinian, who slaughtered a Jewish family, to justify his son because the ‘honor of Muslims’ is endangered.”

His media criticism took headline writers to task. “When terrorists attack soldiers, it reads: ‘Two Palestinians killed by Israeli military action.’ That is as if one would write about the terrorist from Nice: ‘Truck driver shot by police.’”

Reichelt noted that “Israel is on the front line in the battle against a murderous ideology that envisions annihilation of us... we Germans should back the Israelis in this battle instead of expecting that they nicely allow themselves to be destroyed.”

He said that it is forgotten that drastic security controls in front of shopping centers, airports and cafés in the entire world are not necessary because the Catholic Church became radicalized, but rather because the Islamic world clearly shows too much tolerance for those who in the name of their God blow themselves up.”

Reichelt warned that the media attacks on Israel reveal a withdrawal from historical responsibility.

(full article online)

Major German paper: Media turning Palestinian terrorists into victims


----------



## Eloy (Jul 27, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > To unilaterally move into the grounds of the Noble Sanctuary, Islam's third holiest site under the authority of Jordan, with gates and cameras as if Israel owned it, was rubbing salt in an open wound.
> ...


The Palestinian people see it differently to you and Israeli disregard for the Palestinian perspective leads to clashes.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> *More Trouble expected at Noble Sanctuary (Temple Mount) tomorrow
> *
> "The Palestinian group Fatah, which controls the West Bank, has called for a ‘Day of Rage’ on 28 July in East Jerusalem and the West Bank. The purpose of the action is to protest ongoing security measures implemented by Israeli authorities at the entrance to the Al-Aqsa Mosque, located on the Temple Mount/Noble Sanctuary complex in East Jerusalem’s Old City."
> Situation report: Day of Rage protests expected in Palestine - opinion.red24.com
> ...




This is how much Eloy knows about the issue:

"The Palestinian group Fatah, which controls the West Bank"

Fatah controls the "West Bank"?

All of it?

How about only areas A and B, as per the Oslo Accords of 1993 between Israel and the Arabs?

Here is a quick lesson:

Knowing your ABC

The differences between areas A, B and C, all pertaining to Judea and Samaria, are relatively simple.

Area A is the space in which the PA has political and military jurisdiction over its residents – all of whom are Arab.

This includes all of the major towns and their immediate environs – with the partial exception of Jewish Hebron, which came under exclusive Israeli control in the 1997 Hebron protocol between Israel and the PLO. This area comprises approximately 18 percent of Judea and Samaria’s land mass.

According to the Oslo Accords, the PA was never given jurisdiction over Israeli citizens and foreign nationals.

Israeli citizens have the right to enter and pass through Area A unmolested, provided that they are not involved in illicit activity, in which case the PA can only temporarily apprehend them until they are transferred to the Israeli authorities. Joint Israeli-PA patrols were intended to handle these cases.

THE NEXT letter in the alphabet signified less built-up areas, many of which shared their space with settlements created in the massive settlement drive in the 1980s launched by the Likud government. Area B comprises approximately 22% of Judea and Samaria.

In Area B, Israel and the PA share jurisdiction.

Israel enjoys exclusive jurisdiction over the Jewish inhabitants and exclusive authority over security for both its Arab and Jewish inhabitants. The PA has political, administrative and police jurisdiction over the Arab inhabitants. They are subject to its laws, pay the necessary taxes and benefit from the same public services the PA provides in Area A.

Strictly speaking, only the IDF and the Israel Police can make arrests in these areas.

MOST OF geographic Judea and Samaria (60% of the area) is designated Area C, over which Israel has exclusive jurisdiction both administratively and in security matters.

Area C’s distinguishing characteristic is that it is sparsely populated – by Arab or Jewish inhabitants.

Most of this area lies east of the populated mountain spine from Jenin in the north to Hebron in the south. The eastern slopes descending and including the Jordan Valley are characterized by harsh climate and low to no rainfall. The Jordan Valley, the South Hebron Hills and the area in the vicinity of Ma’aleh Adumim – from east of Mount Scopus to Jericho – are by far the most politically contested spaces in Area C, due to both Jewish settlement and Israeli security concerns.

IT IS clear that the alphabetic division of the area reflected Israeli geostrategic logic more than Palestinian interests and that Israel had the upper hand in the negotiation process.

The division was supposed to facilitate Israeli security control, while relieving Israel of the burden of caring for the area’s Arab inhabitants.

Before signing off on the formal division into areas A, B and C, it is important to note what was left out of the alphabet – the letter “J” for Jerusalem. The issue of Jerusalem in the relevant legal documents was mentioned only as one of five crucial issues that were to be resolved in the final talks.

This meant that Jerusalem remained formally under exclusive Israeli jurisdiction.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



The "Palestinians"see absolutely nothing.
They have seen as much as Arabs, Muslims, at anytime of their existence since the 7th Century CE, or the Palestinian existence since 1964 CE

Arabs never cared for the Land of Israel.  All they cared about, as in every other land they invaded and conquered, was that that land was never lost to Muslims.

Like with any other group, they win some and lose some.

But Muslims are very sore losers.

They continue, to this day, to talk about retaking Andalusia and all other lands conquered by Muslims, be it the Arabs, the Turks, or anyone else.

Muslims are sore losers .
Arabs are sore losers.
"Palestinians are sore losers.

All three are bound together by an Islamic ideology of supremacy over all other religions and ideologies, over all the people in the world.


Got it now?


----------



## Eloy (Jul 27, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > *More Trouble expected at Noble Sanctuary (Temple Mount) tomorrow
> ...


You are not criticizing my words since I was quoting from the news source red.24.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



No, I was not criticizing your words.  I was pointing out exactly what is written in that article, and you posted that article specifically for a reason.

There is no way that you do not believe what is written on it, or you would not have posted it.

You have no idea as to when Judea and Samaria were Judea and Samaria or when the name West Bank came to be used.  Or do you?

Didi you know the meaning of areas A, B, and C?

Of the Oslo Accords?

The person who wrote that article certainly does not.


----------



## Eloy (Jul 27, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Andalucía is safe in the hands of the Spanish Air Force.

F18 Hornet Tiger Spanish Demo Team


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



And to you, that is the point, from everything I wrote?

Would you answer the questions I put in my post?
About the Areas, the Oslo Accord, your knowledge about anything pertaining to them?


----------



## Eloy (Jul 27, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


Lots of what you wrote has been covered in other topics.
My post is to highlight the expected trouble at the Noble Sanctuary in a matter of only hours from now and to give my take on it.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



This is your perspective?

"The Palestinian people see it differently to you and Israeli disregard for the Palestinian perspective leads to clashes."

You have said absolutely nothing.  And I do mean Nothing.

What you said in that sentence is as devoid of facts, as that article you chose to post.

Are you going to answer my questions about the article you chose to post, or are you just going to continue to run from discussing anything?

"Israeli disregard for the Palestinian perspective"

You are just as ignorant today as you were the day you were born.

Congratulations !


----------



## Eloy (Jul 27, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


Forgive me for saying this but your posts will persuade no-one to change his mind.
You appear not to have read my comment after the quote I cited.
Instead you are insulting me. For what purpose?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm pro-Palestinian...but it seems to me the outrage needs to be directed at those who perpetrated violence in their holy place.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 27, 2017)

Not reallly that simple.  Bibi should have been standing with Abbas.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 27, 2017)

aris2chat said:


>


These are the "innocent" Palestinian "children" that Israel is accused of targeting and killing.  LOL.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> The Palestinian people see it differently to you and Israeli disregard for the Palestinian perspective leads to clashes.



Different narratives can lead to all sorts of things:  dialogue, compromise, mutual respect, learning, growth, understanding.

Different narratives do not necessarily lead to "clashes".  You know what leads to "clashes" (and by "clashes" I mean law enforcement)?  Violence.  Violence leads to law enforcement.  

The "Palestinian perspective" is that they are above the law.  That the law should not apply to them.  That they should be permitted, morally and legally, to use violence.  That they should be permitted to kill people who don't follow their narrative.  That their right to exclusive use of a (at best) shared holy site supersedes Israeli and Jewish right to life.  

Let me really clear here:

No.  Muslims do not have the right to exclusive use of the (shared) holy site. 

No.  Muslims do not have the right to exemptions from security practices.

No.  Muslims do not have the right to smuggle weapons into holy places.

No.  Muslims do not have the right to kill people.

No.  Muslims do not have the right to riot.


Do you know what rights Arab Palestinian Muslims DO have?  They have the right to religious freedom.  Guaranteed by Israel in both word and deed.  They have the right to life and protection from terrorists.  Guaranteed by Israel in both word and deed.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Not reallly that simple.  Bibi should have been standing with Abbas.



How so?  Not sure I understand what you mean?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 28, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


Oslo expired in 1999.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinian people see it differently to you and Israeli disregard for the Palestinian perspective leads to clashes.
> ...


I think the problem they have is with foreign law enforcement.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > To unilaterally move into the grounds of the Noble Sanctuary, Islam's third holiest site under the authority of Jordan, with gates and cameras as if Israel owned it, was rubbing salt in an open wound.
> ...


The salt in the wound is that East Jerusalem is occupied Palestinian territory.


----------



## Eloy (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinian people see it differently to you and Israeli disregard for the Palestinian perspective leads to clashes.
> ...


You misunderstood me again.
I wrote Israeli _disregard_ for the Palestinian perspective leads to clashes, not the mere fact of different "narratives".


----------



## Eloy (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Not reallly that simple.  Bibi should have been standing with Abbas.
> ...


Something tells me you understand pretty well.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 28, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


The salt in the wound is that Arabs-Moslems claim to an entitlement is met with a firm hand announcing they need to sit down and be silent.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


You have zero experiencial knowlwedge of the last 60 years.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2017)

[Arab Muslims still following Abbas and Hamas's incitement to attack Jews and "demand" that the Temple Mount be only Muslim.  Yes, for Abbas as for Arafat, never mind the Oslo Accords which allowed the PA to exist.  One wishes they were more like the Sheik in the 7th century.  He knew of the importance of Jerusalem to the Jews and allowed them to return to the city and live there]

Amnesty International continued its anti-Israel bias, contradicting every non-Arab eyewitness account on the events on Thursday:

 Israeli forces attacked peaceful crowds of Palestinians as they gathered at al-Aqsa mosque in Jerusalem this afternoon for the first time since Israel lifted recent security measures imposed at the site, according to Amnesty International staff at the scene.

“Israeli forces started firing stun grenades, tear gas and sponge-tipped bullets into a peaceful crowd as they stood at the entrance of the al-Aqsa mosque compound and inside. It appeared to be an entirely unprovoked attack. Some Palestinians threw empty water bottles in return. Others, began to throw stones as well,” said Magdalena Mughrabi, Deputy Middle East and North Africa Director at Amnesty International.

Freelance journalist Jake Hanrahan tweeted in response:

(vide tweet online)

Even Asaf Ronel, Haaretz' World News editor and  an avowed anti-Zionist, took issue with this description:

(vide tweet online)

Amnesty's bias is even more egregious when you consider that for the past two weeks Israel has done everything it could to calm things down while the Palestinian leadership has done everything it could to inflame and incite.

Such background is irrelevant to Amnesty, which is wedded to its own anti-Israel narrative that trumps facts, so much so that it ignores proof that it is wrong.

Amnesty says Israel "attacked peaceful crowds" at Al Aqsa ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> *More Trouble expected at Noble Sanctuary (Temple Mount) tomorrow
> *
> "The Palestinian group Fatah, which controls the West Bank, has called for a ‘Day of Rage’ on 28 July in East Jerusalem and the West Bank. The purpose of the action is to protest ongoing security measures implemented by Israeli authorities at the entrance to the Al-Aqsa Mosque, located on the Temple Mount/Noble Sanctuary complex in East Jerusalem’s Old City."
> Situation report: Day of Rage protests expected in Palestine - opinion.red24.com
> ...



If they are going to rage, might as well put the camera and metal detectors back so the people praying at the wall will be safer.

Short of slitting their own throats, nothing Israel does will satisfy.


----------



## Eloy (Jul 28, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > *More Trouble expected at Noble Sanctuary (Temple Mount) tomorrow
> ...


If the Israelis went home it would help.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



They are home.
DNA says all Jews and Arabs are of middle eastern decent.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


It isn't only about DNA.  Israel has been the religious, ancestral, and cultural homeland of the Jews for the last four thousand years.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



All Israelis are home.  It is the Ancient Jewish Homeland, where Judaism was born, where neighboring Nations acknowledged their existence for the past 3800 years, from ancient Egypt to the modern 
British Empire.

It is where David and Solomon's Kingdoms were, as well as the other Jewish Kings.

When you do find some evidence of Arab Palestinian presence on the land at any time between the Philistines conquering the land, and the British and the allies defeating the invading, conquering Ottoman Empire in WWII, let me know.

I would like to see any book, document, escavation, etc which points to Arab "Palestinians" being called such, and not just Arabs, or after the 7th century, Muslims.

Prove to me that the Arab Palestinians really existed from time immemorial, as Abbas and other Arabs say, on ancient Canaan.   Canaanites they are not, at all. And they know it.

So, where have the Arab Palestinians come from and what is their history on the land, as proven by the various invaders, conquerors, of that land for the past 4000 years?

The existence of the Hebrews, later known as Israelites and then Judeans, and later Jews, is well documented.

The fact that Jews never left their ancient homeland, that there was always a Jewish presence on the land, is well documented, especially by the Quran and other Muslim writings which tell how the Arabs met the indigenous Jewish People of the land and one Sheik even reopened Jerusalem to them in the 7th Century.
Something Christians did not allow, a continuation of what the Romans had done after the 70 CE revolt.


Too much information?

Or do you simply do not care?

Will never look any of this up?

Who stole what from whom, Elroy?
Who invaded who's land?

Let's see:

The Greeks, Romans, Byzantine, Muslims, Crusaders, Ottomans and the British who conquered the land at one point or another have acknowledged that the land belongs to the Jewish People.

Tell me Elroy, where did the Arab Palestinians come from?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...




The Middle East is a big place.  It includes Israel, Lebanon, Syria, Mesopotamia (Iraq) and Arabia.

DNA is specific as to which place people's ancestors came from.

The DNA points out that Jews come from where the Land of Israel is, including TranJordan, which is also ancient Jewish Homeland.

The DNA points out that  Assyrians come from Syria.

The DNA points out that Arabs come from the Arabian Peninsula.

So on and so forth.

Why generalize something which cannot be generalized?

Do you think that those who are indigenous of the British Islands
are going to have their DNA say that they are from Germany, when the German invasion, or even Queen Victoria's marriage to Prince Albert came much later?

Do you understand what I am saying?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Excuse some of my writing.  I thought you might be anti Israel and anti Jews from what you wrote.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2017)

Roudy said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...




Exactly but many Arabs say they don't  belong there because they are European Jews.
It's a ridiculous argument.


----------



## Eloy (Jul 28, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Christians in the 12th century and later thought as you do; that simply because their religion began in Jerusalem they owned it and went to take it back from the Muslims during the Crusades. Such stuff and nonsense that brought only bloodshed.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2017)

The Palestinian Authority and its fiendish intra-Palestinian Islamic rivals seem hell-bent on brinkmanship, on being belligerent adversaries with escalating, maximalist demands of Israel.

They really think they can roll Israel back by recourse to street brawls and international courts; by brow-beating Israel through aggression, isolation and criminalization; by demonizing Israel with outrageous lies such as “al-Aksa is in danger.” They think they can conduct guerrilla and diplomatic warfare against Israel with impunity.


It’s time to disabuse Mahmoud Abbas and these gangs of such delusion, through resolute Israeli action.

The holy war over the Temple Mount that Abbas is promoting tells Israelis that Palestinian society has gone crazy-radical-rogue Islamist – just as much of the Arab Middle East.

(full article online)

Israel must disabuse Abbas of the delusion he can bully Israel


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



What did I write to make you think that?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2017)

The Palestinian Authority and its fiendish intra-Palestinian Islamic rivals seem hell-bent on brinkmanship, on being belligerent adversaries with escalating, maximalist demands of Israel.

They really think they can roll Israel back by recourse to street brawls and international courts; by brow-beating Israel through aggression, isolation and criminalization; by demonizing Israel with outrageous lies such as “al-Aksa is in danger.” They think they can conduct guerrilla and diplomatic warfare against Israel with impunity.


It’s time to disabuse Mahmoud Abbas and these gangs of such delusion, through resolute Israeli action.

The holy war over the Temple Mount that Abbas is promoting tells Israelis that Palestinian society has gone crazy-radical-rogue Islamist – just as much of the Arab Middle East.

(full article online)

Israel must disabuse Abbas of the delusion he can bully Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Exactly what you wrote, that DNA proves that  all Jews and Arabs 
come from the Middle East.    It did not specify where in the Middle East each came from, which does make a difference.
Mainly because some anti Israel posters tend to post that Palestinians and Israelis have the same DNA, which they do not.


----------



## Eloy (Jul 28, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> The Palestinian Authority and its fiendish intra-Palestinian Islamic rivals seem hell-bent on brinkmanship, on being belligerent adversaries with escalating, maximalist demands of Israel.
> 
> They really think they can roll Israel back by recourse to street brawls and international courts; by brow-beating Israel through aggression, isolation and criminalization; by demonizing Israel with outrageous lies such as “al-Aksa is in danger.” They think they can conduct guerrilla and diplomatic warfare against Israel with impunity.
> 
> ...


Your haranguing posts are persuading no-one that you have anything to offer except anti-Palestinian hate.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 28, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...




The DNA of Palestinian Christians and Muslims is indistinguishable from the DNA of Arab Jews and Samaritans.  In fact, Palestinians surnamed Buwarda, Kasem, Muslimani, Shakshir and Yaish are known to be Samaritan families that converted to Islam.

It is obviously different from Ashkenazi Jew DNA .  Ashkenazi Jew DNA is European DNA.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Not reallly that simple.  Bibi should have been standing with Abbas.
> ...



Netenyahu's policies and rhetoric have been as bad as Abbas' in terms of trying to achieve a negotiated peace.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



With middle eastern, your dropping that little added fact there.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It's Israel that has been trying for peace with them since 1948.
They have never wanted any of the peace treaties.
How much more can Israel take.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Israel has also engaged in it's own provocative actions.  There are  no angels in this.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




They had to.
Israel is there to stay ,they aren't going anywhere, including the European, American and African Jews who moved there back to their ancestral roots and homeland.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



No they didn't "have to" - any more than the Palestinians "had to" to fight for THEIR rights.

Israel is there to stay, and people  need to accept that.
The Palestinians are there to stay also, and people need to accept that.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Yes if only those in Gaza would accept it, but they don't.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Those two facts need to be accepted by everyone as well as the fact that each has fundamental rights that must be respected.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Coyote,

Could you give concrete examples of Israel engaging in provocative actions?
When?  For what purpose?
None of it had to do with protecting all citizens and residents of Israel, Jews, Muslims and others?

Please, be specific.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Well the Palestinians refuse to accept the European Jews.


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Yes if only those in Gaza would accept it, but they don't.



Gaza is under israeli blockade= an act of war


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


See my above post


----------



## Shusha (Jul 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Netanyahu has been calling for "Days of Rage" and violent riots in the streets?  Do you have a link for that?


----------



## peach174 (Jul 28, 2017)

fanger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes if only those in Gaza would accept it, but they don't.
> ...



And?
You think there is no good reason ?
Gaza has not kept any peace treaty, Israel has tried to for 69 years.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



As we know, but the Arabs try to change it into them being "European natives", the European Jews came from Asia, specifically from Asia Minor, from the Land of Israel.

The Jews have accepted living with the Arabs under their sovereignty from the time of the Balfour Declaration.

The Arabs, being Muslims, and following a no-giving-up-any-Muslim-conquered-land-ever, cannot accept Arabs, or any Muslims living under Jewish sovereignty, even if the land is the Ancient Jewish Homeland.

Arabs, the Husseini clan, could not accept it and started the riots in 1920.  Then 1921.  Then 1929.  That clan speared all other Arabs to not accept Jewish sovereignty on ancient Jewish homeland.

The Jews accepted TransJordan going to the Hashemites, against article 5 of the Mandate for Palestine.

The Jews accepted the partition of 1937.

The Jews accepted the partition of 1947.

The Muslims, Arabs, refuse not only the "European" Jews, they cannot accept any Jew, whether they stayed on the land or not.

So, to Coyote, Elroy and others:

How does one change the Muslim mentality which is to see Jews as animals, as less then human, as having to always be under Muslim
subjection.

This is not ALL Muslims.  But too many of them, and well armed and too powerful for the rest of the Muslim, Arab world to be able to do anything about it.

Arabs from Jerusalem have been requesting citizenship to become Israelis because they do not want to be part of the "State of Palestine".

If the Israeli policies were so awful as it is usually said, why do Arabs want to stay, and not only reside there but become citizens of Israel and not of the State of Palestine, or Gaza.  Or Jordan for that matter?


----------



## montelatici (Jul 28, 2017)

"By the fifth century AD, the majority of non-Jews and Jews had become Christians by conversion (Bachi 1974)...................  This was followed by a slow process of Islamization of the local population, both of Christians and Jews (Shaban 1971; Mc Graw Donner 1981)." 

http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.401.6750&rep=rep1&type=pdf


peach174 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



Actually, the DNA analysis are of the non-Jews are of the people from Palestine, Samaritans, Christians and Muslims.


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Netanyahu called up thousands of extra troops to Jerusalem, they wont be leaving without some Arab blood on their jackboots


----------



## montelatici (Jul 28, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Why should the native people have accepted the partition of their land to give more than 50% of it to European colonists?  I don't get your logic.  No people would have accepted such a thing without violently resisting the theft.

The native Arab Jews of Palestine were not a problem for their fellow Muslims and Christians.  They spoke Arabic and they had the same customs  as the Muslim and Christian Arabs. It's the European colonizer that was and is the problem. Palestine filmed before the arrival of the bulk of the colonizers (in 1896) is depicted in this documentary.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Gaza has never signed a Peace treaty, under Arafat or Hamas.
They never will, and they will never take out the chapter in their 
Charter which says that one day they will destroy Israel.

Arafat signed the Oslo Accords.  Never meant to follow them.
Never stopped teaching in schools, media, etc ....hatred for Jews and Israel and the destruction of both.

Abbas keeps the same game.  The Fatah Charter also demands the destruction of Israel, never mind the Oslo Accords and what the point of signing them was.

Again, pro Palestinian, pro Israel, pro both:

What is the solution to the problem, the problem being the inability of some Muslims in power to leave their learned hatred of Jews and the supremacy over them behind?

And this includes the Muslim Turks, and the Muslim Iranians who have been creating a lot of chaos against Israel.


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


"Gaza has not kept any peace treaty, Israel has tried to for 69 years." says peach

As for the illegal immigrant jews who took over a host nation against the desires of the inhabitants, a sign of madness is to keep doing the same thing over and over, expecting a different result


----------



## montelatici (Jul 28, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



It has nothing to do with hatred of Jews.  It has to do with hatred of an oppressive occupation force and colonists. It's natural for the native people being oppressed to hate the occupier. The Algerians versus the French, The non-whites versus the South African whites, the non-white Rhodesians versus the white Rhodesians, the Irish versus the English in Ireland, etc.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 28, 2017)

fanger said:


> Netanyahu called up thousands of extra troops to Jerusalem, they wont be leaving without some Arab blood on their jackboots



You understand this is a RESPONSE to Arab Muslim rioting, yes?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




"Native Arab Jews"   ROTFLOL

That is such a good one.   LOL  Jews are Arabs.
No....wait....Arabs are Jews.....
No .....wait......wait.....wait.....

The Jews in Arab conquered lands  had it good, hey?  They  were not mistreated at all, did not have to pay a special tax or else?
How long had the Jews been in Mesopotamia before the Arab conquest?  

No, Monti, neither Jews nor Arabs are indigenous of Mesopotamia.
Nor Egypt.  Nor Syria.  Nor Phoenicia (Lebanon).

They had exactly the SAME CUSTOMS  as the Muslim and Christian Arabs.

Yes, sure.

Judaism, Christianity and Islam are exactly one and the same, and interchangeble, are they not Monti.?

No wonder you are so confused  

Keep telling your tall stories about ALL Jews had become Christian and Muslims by this or that century.  
Except, you cannot show any writing, book, nothing for evidence to this more than extraterrestrial theory.

The endless molehills you build out of clay.


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


*"The Fatah Charter also demands the destruction of Israel"
False*

These commitments were kept, leading President Clinton to declare to the assembled Palestinian officials on 14 December 1998 at Gaza:

I thank you for your rejection—fully, finally and forever—of the passages in the Palestinian Charter calling for the destruction of Israel. For they were the ideological underpinnings of a struggle renounced at Oslo. By revoking them once and for all, you have sent, I say again, a powerful message not to the government, but to the people of Israel. You will touch people on the street there. You will reach their hearts there.
Like President Clinton, Israel and the Likud party now formally agreed that the objectionable clauses of the charter had been abrogated, in official statements and statements by Prime Minister Netanyahu, Foreign Minister Sharon, Defense Minister Mordechai and Trade and Industry Minister Sharansky.[13][14][15][16] With official Israeli objections to the Charter disappearing henceforward from lists of Palestinian violations of agreements,[17] the international legal controversy ended. Palestinian National Covenant - Wikipedia


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Netanyahu called up thousands of extra troops to Jerusalem, they wont be leaving without some Arab blood on their jackboots
> ...


People the world over tend to do that when anti riot police are used against peaceful demonstration

even in Canada


----------



## Shusha (Jul 28, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> What is the solution to the problem, the problem being the inability of some Muslims in power to leave their learned hatred of Jews and the supremacy over them behind?



More and more I think there is no solution to that problem, at least not one that can be solved by Israel or the Jewish people..  Unfortunately, "Palestine" has become one of the places of Muslim extremism.  There is going to be a war against that extremism.  One hopes that enough Muslim nations fall in to the side against it.

Meantime, I think the Gaza solution may be the only choice Israel will have with the West Bank.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 28, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



I see you are confused and have never met an Arab Jew.  I have met many. Tunisia was full of Arab Jews when I lived there as kid. 

I have provided evidence of the conversion of the native people to Christianity 100s of times.  Here is a Penn State University genetic study that says the same thing.

"By the fifth century AD, the majority of non-Jews and Jews had become Christians by conversion (Bachi 1974)."

http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.401.6750&rep=rep1&type=pdf

It is you that present mythology and only mythology.  All of your sources are Hasbara sources.  What neutral observer can possibly take you seriously when you never, absolutely never, provide anything but propaganda as sources. 

Here learn a little instead of constantly posting lies and bullshit.

" *I am an Arab Jew. Or, more specifically, an Iraqi Israeli woman living, writing and teaching in the U.S. Most members of my family were born and raised in Baghdad, and now live in Iraq, Israel, the U.S., England, and Holland. When my grandmother first encountered Israeli society in the '50s, she was convinced that the people who looked, spoke and ate so differently--the European Jews--were actually European Christians. Jewishness for her generation was inextricably associated with Middle Easterness. My grandmother, who still lives in Israel and still communicates largely in Arabic, had to be taught to speak of "us" as Jews and "them" as Arabs. For Middle Easterners, the operating distinction had always been "Muslim," "Jew," and "Christian," not Arab versus Jew. The assumption was that "Arabness" referred to a common shared culture and language, albeit with religious differences. "

Reflections By An Arab Jew - Ella Shohat*


----------



## Shusha (Jul 28, 2017)

fanger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Riots are not peaceful demonstrations.  Notice that in all the images from the past two weeks, the police standing there peacefully when Muslim worshipers are peacefully praying.  And notice the police dispersing rioters when Arab Muslim rioters are throwing rocks and bottles and molotovs.  

Police respond appropriately to the provocation (or lack) of Muslim protesters.


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > What is the solution to the problem, the problem being the inability of some Muslims in power to leave their learned hatred of Jews and the supremacy over them behind?
> ...


Lets hope that war is also against jewish extremism, "the Gaza solution" as you call the brutal blockade of people should include all of Israel, either by land sea and air blockade, but that won't happen by our jewish influenced (bribed) politicians
just yet, but we can all support BDS, legislation currently being proposed (by AIPAC) in the US would make BDS illegal, they need to lose and be exposed


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > What is the solution to the problem, the problem being the inability of some Muslims in power to leave their learned hatred of Jews and the supremacy over them behind?
> ...



Are you speaking of getting all the Jews out of Judea and Samaria?

Why?

What right do the Muslims have  to the place where Judaism was born?

Does anyone who thinks this way believe that it will be the end to the conflict?

What the Muslims have been doing via UNESCO is not a warning sign enough as to what will happen to all the Jewish holy sites and cities and villages and synagogues once that happened?

Was nothing learned from what the Hashemites did in TransJordan, Judea, Samaria, the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem at all?
They destroyed all which was Jewish, and it wasn't all that long ago.


 solutions:

Israel defeats the "Palestinians" once and for all.
Israel and the Arab countries make the Palestinians come to the table and negotiate and sign a Peace treaty, including Gaza with Hamas.  Just as Egypt and Jordan did.

The teaching of hatred for Jews must end.
Curriculum must be changed to one where co-existance will prevail.


The only one where it will all end, is where Hamas, Fatah, etc are defeated for good and they surrender to a Peace Treaty which will prevail.


Arab, Muslim honor as it is now, will not permit nothing else.

Muslims must lose for good, just as the Germans and Japanese did.
As it is with every war.  And no thoughts of a next war as Germany did.


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


*And there we have it, *
"Police respond appropriately to the provocation (or lack) of Muslim protesters".

 When there is lack of provocation by muslim protesters the jewish police provide the provocation 
Israel can't handle peace, they provide nothing else but violence, and the leader scare everyone into giving them the (corrupt) power thru fear


----------



## Shusha (Jul 28, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Are you speaking of getting all the Jews out of Judea and Samaria?



Sorry.  I'm not being clear.  

More like getting all the Arab "Palestinians" out of Judea and Samaria.  Israel asserts her sovereign authority over all the territory which she can reasonably hold and draws a nice clean "thou shall not pass" line in the sand, just like she did in Gaza. Israel leaves enough territory to Palestine that she can build a nation-state if she can manage it.  Any Arab Palestinian left in Israel who won't co-operate is put over the border.  

If the response is peaceful, so be it, we can start working on a peace treaty.  

If the response is not peaceful (likely), Israel responds appropriately.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 28, 2017)

fanger said:


> Israel can't handle peace, they provide nothing else but violence, and the leader scare everyone into giving them the (corrupt) power thru fear



Laughable in the wake of these past two weeks which was caused by Arab Muslim violence and Israel's response was metal detectors.  And the Arab Muslim response to that simple thing, accepted every else in the world as normal, was "days of Rage".

Who's being violent here?


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> If the response is not peaceful (likely), Israel responds appropriately.


Like they have all ways done since taking over the land of Palestine by force of arms, by illegal immigrants


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Israel can't handle peace, they provide nothing else but violence, and the leader scare everyone into giving them the (corrupt) power thru fear
> ...


Why do israeli's in particular and jews in general, feel they have the right  to control other people  in their own daily life?


----------



## Shusha (Jul 28, 2017)

fanger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



WTF?  Are you talking about the metal detectors?  Every major holy site in the world uses them.  The Muslims accessing the Temple Mount was the exception -- right up until they took advantage of that exception to murder people.  Why should Muslims at the Temple Mount (a Jewish holy place) be the exception?  Why should they get special privileges?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Are you speaking of getting all the Jews out of Judea and Samaria?
> ...



That is something which would be fair considering all the expulsions the Arabs forced on the Jews from 1920 on, from Gaza, to Judea and Samaria.

But it will not work towards the Arabs.  They are too many.
They have the support of every one and every government which is anti Jews.

It is an Anti Jews world in Christianity and Islam.

Jews always very easily lived with their co-hosts.  Arabs are doing well in Israel.  Those who want to.
But there are those who will always follow the Muslim or Christian doctrine.

The Jews must never, ever be sovereign of any land, much less over any Muslims or Christians.

It is a tall hurdle.  Therefore a Peace treaty with defined borders and security for Israel is the only solution.  And it may never happen.
As long as the Muslims continue to want to conquer the world, the West continues to give in.

If the tide changes, we shall see what then can be done.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 28, 2017)

fanger said:


> Why do israeli's in particular and jews in general, feel they have the right  to control other people  in their own daily life?



See, this is evidence that you, and most of the Muslim world, are unable to view the events in any sort of objective light and have to put a "Jews are evil" spin on it.  THAT is why there is no peace.  And THAT is why there can't be peace until that ideology changes.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2017)

Here's what I learned today:

 Jerusalem among the Jews is the capital of the Messiah of salvation coming from the descendants of David. In the Talmudic textbook, "The Jews will come to Jerusalem and take it, and its borders will be filled with wealth." In the interpretation of the Kabbalah, it was portrayed as a place that would flow from the sky and spread to the rest of the world. 

The demolition of Al-Aqsa Mosque is an integral part of Zionist ideology. Christ will not return to battle (Armageddon) at the end of time except by the demolition of the Al-Aqsa Mosque and the establishment of Solomon's Temple. And of course we know that this doctrine has loyal followers of the United States Christians, fanatical and red-headed Protestants called Jesus Freaks. Let us know from a long history of excavations and tunnels that the land under the mosque became like an ant house. 

You learn interesting Jewish history from Arab websites ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2017)

The control of the temple mount is under the control of muslims, Israel wanted to take over that control, the people peacefully resisted, israel used the only card they had, violent police action, it didn't work, if you want to you can offer the muslims enhanced security, which they will control, but you can't impose control

by the way, there is still no proof weapons came from inside the mosque


----------



## Shusha (Jul 28, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> But it will not work towards the Arabs.  They are too many.
> They have the support of every one and every government which is anti Jews.  ...As long as the Muslims continue to want to conquer the world, the West continues to give in.



Yes.  That is why the metal detectors were taken down -- because Israel fears a war with all the ME Muslim countries. The problem is that war is inevitable, don't you think?  Its just a matter of when and who joins which side.  What is coming, I believe, is an intra-Muslim war between "moderates" and extremists, in which Israel will certainly play a part.  The trick will be getting enough of the moderates to BE moderate and see Israel as an ally against the extremists.  



> Therefore a Peace treaty with defined borders and security for Israel is the only solution.


I agree.  But I also think that is unlikely to happen unless Israel forces the issue.  The ideology isn't going to change in the short or medium terms, but it needs to be managed.  



> If the tide changes, we shall see what then can be done.


Are you suggesting a holding to the status quo as the best course of action?


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Why do israeli's in particular and jews in general, feel they have the right  to control other people  in their own daily life?
> ...


there may well be no peace until your ideology that jews may control others, but not others may control themselves free from  jewish control, changes


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > But it will not work towards the Arabs.  They are too many.
> ...



Not all the Muslims countries would dare to attack Israel.  They know it is stronger then they are and that is why there has not been a full blown war as in 1948, 1956, 1967 or 1973 since then.

Israel has become stronger and they know it will beat them all.
And many of the Arab countries are counting on Israel to keep Iran away in case it attempts to attack any of them.

Israel can only ask for negotiations with Abbas as President for so long.  It does not want it.  All of those he incites, and are incited by Hamas and all other extremists will not allow a Peace Treaty, much less a negotiation towards it.
Arafat learned from Nasser being killed.  And so have the other leaders.

They must make it look as if they want peace with Israel, when they really do not.  It is the lesson from Mohammad against the Jewish tribe.  He lied, they believed them, and eventually defeated them.

Israel is not as easy as that because she has learned from history.

If things change and Israel sees no other way, it will put an end to Hamas and others.

It has been allowed to become a global thing, when it is truly local, and it should remain that way.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 28, 2017)

fanger said:


> The control of the temple mount is under the control of muslims, Israel wanted to take over that control, the people peacefully resisted, israel used the only card they had, violent police action, it didn't work, if you want to you can offer the muslims enhanced security, which they will control, but you can't impose control
> 
> by the way, there is still no proof weapons came from inside the mosque



Israel has had security control and sovereignty since 1967.  The Waqf HAD control of the Muslims on the Temple Mount.  They lost control when they failed to prevent people from bringing weapons into the compound, which resulted in the murder of two police officers due to Arab Muslim violence!

The people did NOT peacefully resist.  They held numerous, consecutive "Days of Rage", incited by Palestinian leaders who SHOULD be calling for restraint and peace.

And the video of the events of two weeks ago show three Arab Muslims in the compound, with weapons, exiting the compound through one of the gates while shooting the two police officers in the back.  This continuing asking for proof is ridiculous.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 28, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Not all the Muslims countries would dare to attack Israel.  They know it is stronger then they are and that is why there has not been a full blown war as in 1948, 1956, 1967 or 1973 since then.
> 
> Israel has become stronger and they know it will beat them all.
> And many of the Arab countries are counting on Israel to keep Iran away in case it attempts to attack any of them.



Exactly.  So, the question is whether or not this is a good time for Israel to assert herself.  Is it too soon?  Should she wait a little longer?  

The risk in waiting a bit longer is to allow the extremist factions to solidify their strength.  The benefit of waiting a little longer is to solidify Israel's relationship with a few key players as allies.  Tough call.  

Both Jordan and Israel will face an internal threat as well as an external one.


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > The control of the temple mount is under the control of muslims, Israel wanted to take over that control, the people peacefully resisted, israel used the only card they had, violent police action, it didn't work, if you want to you can offer the muslims enhanced security, which they will control, but you can't impose control
> ...


er "The Waqf HAD control of the Muslims on the Temple Mount. They lost control" no they didn't they still have control and it will take a lot of jewish blood to dispute that control, are they up for it?


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2017)

Hey shusha, I am posting in my free time, are you posting on your employers time?


----------



## Shusha (Jul 28, 2017)

fanger said:


> er "The Waqf HAD control of the Muslims on the Temple Mount. They lost control" no they didn't they still have control and it will take a lot of jewish blood to dispute that control, are they up for it?



Bring it.


----------



## Shusha (Jul 28, 2017)

fanger said:


> Hey shusha, I am posting in my free time, are you posting on your employers time?



Isn't it against the rules to fish for personal information?  

When people start making personal attacks, I always assume an inability to reason and discuss the actual arguments.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Not all the Muslims countries would dare to attack Israel.  They know it is stronger then they are and that is why there has not been a full blown war as in 1948, 1956, 1967 or 1973 since then.
> ...



I, like many others, think Israel should not have removed the security at the Mount.

Unfortunately, with all the incitement against Israel, a Jordanian tried to kill an Israeli.

And unfortunately Israel has to walk a thin line sometimes just to keep the Peace treaty which the Jordanians, and this King, do not really want, but needs to be maintained.  
Egypt is now the same thing.
And look as to how Turkey yo-yos back and forth depending on its interests, if it is going to be nice with Israel or bash it.

If it was just between the Israelis and the Arab Palestinians, this would have ended long ago, after 1948.

But it is not the Palestinians.

It is the Arab Nation.

And it is the Muslim Nation, as they see the world and what can be done about what they ultimate Islamic goal is.  Conquest of the world.

So, unless someone who can be decisive and make the Arabs fear Israel again, is going to become PM of Israel, than the egg shells status quo will remain for now.

We have Gaza.  We have Hezbollah, we have Iran.  Too many Muslims pointing their weapons at Israel, knowing that she will defeat them.

What will probably will need to happen first is the Gaza and Hezbollah issues taken care of.  Yes, a war, or however Israel is going to deal with them in a decisive manner, as they cannot be allowed to build up again, which means taking care that Iran does not attack Israel, if its two lackeys do not succeed.

Once they are defeated and the peril of all three, and possibly ISIS has subsided, then one can impose on the Arabs and Muslims to negotiate and put an end to all of this.

Gaza, Hezbollah, Iran.  Not an easy area to live.  Not easy neighbors.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Hey shusha, I am posting in my free time, are you posting on your employers time?
> ...



It is pointless responding to him.

The facts are that Israel agreed that Jordan would manage the Temple Mount and Israel would keep it secure.
All should be allowed to go there, but Jews are not allowed to pray.

Until things change with Jordan, a war, or anything else, it is going to remain that way.

Israel has sovereignty over Jerusalem and the Temple Mount, they like it or not.
Not


----------



## Shusha (Jul 28, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...




I don't think we disagree at all.  Its a delicate situation and impossible to predict outcomes with so many players.  

I would say the short version is that Israel should cement relations with her potential allies, and yes, that includes some reasoned compromises.  (Though I agree Israel should not have taken down the metal detectors).  

But eventually it is going to come to war.  And Israel is going to need to play hardball with the Palestinians in that war.


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Hey shusha, I am posting in my free time, are you posting on your employers time?
> ...


not fishing,not asking for personal information it's just   i have some personal investment in a Canadian bank and just wondered if the staff are working for the bank or pursuing religious agendas during work time


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2017)

fanger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Let us all laugh.  Hahahahahahahahahaha

Such a good joke.

Time to pursue a career as a comic, instead of wasting so much time attacking Israel and Jews and anyone who does not agree with your beliefs.

Never mind if you are doing this during working hours, or your endless free time.


hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


And Hardball they will get back


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2017)

What exactly is the status quo?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 28, 2017)

fanger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



Not from you, obviously.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


It's about as ridiculous as saying only Arab Muslims are allowed to live in Saudi  Arabia / Mecca, no Muslims from Africa, Far East, Indonesia, etc.  they're "fake Muslims".  Ha ha ha. Ya gotta love it.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 28, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Again with the DNA Shme-NA. Who cares!  You just like to repeat the same shit propaganda over and over, regardless of the topic of the thread. 

  This boat has sailed a long time ago. The Jews are there now, and in control, and doing quite well.  Even the "European Jews" are now third and fourth generation. Do you really think a bunch of IslamoNazi Arab Muslim terrorist animals are going to make them leave?  Ha ha ha dream fucking on.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 28, 2017)

peach174 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Gaza = terrorist central. The entire area is governed by  terrorists.  Case closed.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 28, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Ha Ha! Iraqi Jews!  The same ones that Arab Muslim animals committed ethnic cleansing on!  At one point a third of Baghdad was Jewish. How many are there today?  Maybe five or six.  You are a total ignoramus.  Get lost.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


I think they should also remove all metal detectors from the Vatican!  Muslims have a right to sneak in bombs and weapons! This oppression must stop!  LOL


----------



## fanger (Jul 29, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


Put metal detectors on all synagogues and have them operated by non jews


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 29, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...





Shusha said:


> (Though I agree Israel should not have taken down the metal detectors).


Interesting that no church or mosque in the West Bank or Gaza have metal detectors.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 29, 2017)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


It's the Muslims that built their mosque on the site of an ancient Jewish temple, idiot.  The land is now conquered and ruled by Jews.  They did a big favor by trusting the Arabs and agreeing to let Muslims control themselves.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 29, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


Interesting that you ignore that Palestinians Muslims have also set fire to churches in the West Bank, and desecrated the Tomb of the Patriarchs, an Jewish holy site in Hebron.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 29, 2017)

fanger said:


> ... have them operated by non jews



Makes sense, goyim love minimum wage jobs.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 29, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



Why would churches need metal detectors?


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




It would be interesting to see what they think of the African Christian Jews.

Putting genetics and mixing it with their religion as one ,no wonder they are confused.
All Jewish DNA comes from the middle east.
Jews where chased out of their homeland and they fled.
Some to Europe, some to Africa others to America and other lands as well. For the last 2,000 years.
Jews just like everyone else can have a different religion or no religion.
DNA is DNA and has nothing to do with ones religion.
Never mind that all three religious books agree that that Israel is the homeland of all the Jews.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



The only difference between Christian Jews and Jews is Jews don't believe in Christ as their messiah that he will come in the future.
Christian Jews practice the same way only they believe that Christ is the messiah.
They do all of the jewish traditions and rituals as all jews do.
Believing in Christ does not change their jewish religion.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> The only difference between Christian Jews and Jews is Jews don't believe in Christ



Not the only difference ... but a major one.  We also have substantially different concepts of the nature of sin and the after life.  Belief in a divine entity other than G-d is polytheism (the awkward concept of The Trinity notwithstanding) and a Messianic 'Jew' would be considered a Jew in apostasy.   Since Messianic Judaism is based in Protestantism many Messianic Jews aren't Jews at all (not being born to a Jewish mother) and hence they take on the identity of 'Jews' perfidiously.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

fncceo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > The only difference between Christian Jews and Jews is Jews don't believe in Christ
> ...




Yes the same exact belief as the Pharisees and Scribes had that Jesus rebuked.
The washing of hands were not so important as belief.
The main thing is belief in Jesus not traditions and sedition.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Precisely ... observance isn't as important as belief.  And the fundamental belief of Judaism is there is only ONE G-d.  The acceptance of any other divinity is a fundamental denial of Judaism.

You can perform all the rituals and observances of Judaism for your entire life but if you don't accept there is only ONE G-d then you are no closer to being a Jew than a wombat.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

fncceo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



What does that tell you about the Difference between that exact same believe as Fundamental Jews and Fundamental Muslims?
Both are doing the same in one God rather than a son and that belief causes strife.
Many Christians believe Jesus was God incarnate.
The same as fundamentals in all three religions. One God only.
So there should be no conflicts over it.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



You'll get no strife from me.  I don't give a fetid dingo's kidney what anyone believes.  Just don't call yourself a Jew if you're not a Jew.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

fncceo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



The Israelites accept Christians and Muslims.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 29, 2017)

Eloy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...




They are home


----------



## Roudy (Jul 29, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


At best, the Temple Mount is a shared space where multiple holy sites are located.  When the members of one faith start killing others like animals, the entity that controls the area can do as they please to bring order and security to the site.


----------



## Eloy (Jul 29, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


I know a Jewish family in California who are quite at home there.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 29, 2017)

Eloy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



You don't know any Jews who aren't your boss or your landlord.


----------



## fanger (Jul 29, 2017)

I know a few Financially Bankrupt jews And loads of morally Bankrupt ones


----------



## fanger (Jul 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


What a silly thing to say  "All Jewish DNA comes from the middle east." jew is a religion not a race, or are you going to claim Sammy Davis Jr. and you have the same DNA


----------



## fanger (Jul 29, 2017)

fncceo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Like Muslims, they too accept there is only ONE God, and if you too believe there is only one God, then it must be the same one and only God


----------



## fncceo (Jul 29, 2017)

fanger said:


> Like Muslims, they too accept there is only ONE God,



Which makes them smarter than xtians.


----------



## fanger (Jul 29, 2017)

fncceo said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Like Muslims, they too accept there is only ONE God,
> ...


Why, do Xtians have more than one God?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 29, 2017)

fanger said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Not true regarding Moslems. Muhammud (swish), partnered himself with the God he co-opted.... well... stole from Judaism and Christianity. 

Accepting God and muhammed (swish), his self-proclaimed messenger and last prophet, is a core component of the Islamist cult.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

fanger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...




I don't know what you think I said, but we are agreeing that the DNA comes from the middle east.


----------



## fanger (Jul 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




    Sammy Davis Jr, peach claims to have the same DNA


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

fanger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...




What are you 15?
You also can not read.


----------



## fanger (Jul 29, 2017)

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


According to Islamic belief, the Prophet Muhammad was the last Messenger of God. He, like all of God's prophets and messengers - such as Noah, Abraham, Moses and Jesus -- was only a human being. Christians came to the mistaken assumption that Muslims worship Muhammad by formulating an incorrect analogy - they worship Jesus so they assumed Muslims worship Muhammad. This is one of the reasons that they called Muslims by the incorrect name _"Mohammedans"_ for so many years! Muhammad, like Jesus, never claimed divine status. He called people to worship only Almighty God, and he continually emphasized his humanity so that people would not fall into the same errors as Christians did in regards to Jesus. In order to prevent his deification, the Prophet Muhammad always said to refer to him as _"the Messenger of God and His slave"_. Muhammad was chosen to be God's final messenger --- to communicate the message not only in words but to be a living example of the message. Muslims love and respect him because he was of the highest moral character and he brought the Truth from God - which is the Pure Monotheism of Islam. Even when Islam was in its very early stages, God revealed that Muhammad _"was sent as a mercy to all of mankind"_ - thus informing us that the message of Islam would become very widespread. Muslims strive to follow the great example of Muhammad, peace be upon him, but they *do not* worship him in any way. Additionally, Islam teaches Muslims to respect all of God's prophets and messengers - but respecting and loving them does not mean worshipping them. All true Muslims realize that all worship and prayer must be directed to Almighty God alone. Suffice it to say that worshipping Muhammad --- or anyone else --- along with Almighty God is considered to be the worst sin in Islam. Even if a person claims to be Muslim, but they worship and pray to other than Almighty God, this cancels and nullifies their Islam. The _Declaration of Faith_ of Islam makes it clear that Muslims are taught only to worship God. This declaration is as follows: _"There is nothing divine or worthy of being worshipped except for Almighty God, and Muhammad is the Messenger and Servant of God"_.
Do Muslims Worship Muhammad?


----------



## fanger (Jul 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> Putting genetics and mixing it with their religion as one ,no wonder they are confused.
> All Jewish DNA comes from the middle east.
> Jews where chased out of their homeland and they fled.
> Some to Europe, some to Africa others to America and other lands as well. For the last 2,000 years.
> ...


What a silly thing to say  "All Jewish DNA comes from the middle east." jew is a religion not a race, or are you going to claim Sammy Davis Jr. and you have the same DNA  [/QUOTE]


I don't know what you think I said, but we are agreeing that the DNA comes from the middle east.[/QUOTE]
View attachment 141077    Sammy Davis Jr, peach claims to have the same DNA[/QUOTE]


What are you 15?
You also can not read.[/QUOTE]
14 and 3/4, we can all read what You posted in temple mount

You claim  "All Jewish DNA comes from the middle east." Sammy Davis jr is jewish,


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

fanger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Putting genetics and mixing it with their religion as one ,no wonder they are confused.
> ...




I don't know what you think I said, but we are agreeing that the DNA comes from the middle east.[/QUOTE]
View attachment 141077    Sammy Davis Jr, peach claims to have the same DNA[/QUOTE]


What are you 15?
You also can not read.[/QUOTE]
14 and 3/4, we can all read what You posted in temple mount

You claim  "All Jewish DNA comes from the middle east." Sammy Davis jr is jewish,[/QUOTE]

So do you, which was the point.
You brought race into it.


----------



## fanger (Jul 29, 2017)

Sammy Davis jr's DNA comes from the middle East does it, which the Negro part or just the jewish part?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 29, 2017)

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



So yes, Islam is a polytheistic religion, much more a politico-religious ideology within which Mo' (swish) is worshipped by Islamic Cultists as a god. In his invention of Islamism, Mo' (swish) stole ruthlessly from Judaism and Christianity and partnered himself with the god of those monotheistic faiths.


----------



## fanger (Jul 29, 2017)

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Open for all to see, how little Hollow Hollie knows about the Religion of Islam, no one worships Muhammad, except in your addled brain


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

fanger said:


> Sammy Davis jr's DNA comes from the middle East does it, which the Negro part or just the jewish part?




What does it matter?
It doesn't to me.
It shouldn't to you either.


----------



## fanger (Jul 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Sammy Davis jr's DNA comes from the middle East does it, which the Negro part or just the jewish part?
> ...


"All Jewish DNA comes from the middle east." you wanna take that claim back




 I think I found the link


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

fanger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...




No!
Because its true.
You say the same thing , so what's your beef other than racism and prejudice?


----------



## fanger (Jul 29, 2017)

Are you claiming that somehow converting to judaism changes someone's DNA?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 29, 2017)

fanger said:


> Are you claiming that somehow converting to judaism changes someone's DNA?



Oh, holy smart one.  You do know exactly the game you are playing.

Let me clarify your mind:

All INDIGENOUS  Jews come from the Land of Israel, ancient Canaan.

Converts, like Sammy Davis, Jr.  come from wherever they DNA will say it comes from, which means......North, South, West, East or any part of Africa where his ancestors came from.

Elizabeth Taylor also converted to Judaism, but her DNA should say somewhere in the UK, where she was born.


You may rest your mind now.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

fanger said:


> Are you claiming that somehow converting to judaism changes someone's DNA?




No!


----------



## rylah (Jul 29, 2017)

fanger said:


> Are you claiming that somehow converting to judaism changes someone's DNA?



*You should suggest the Waqf place a DNA check at the entrance to the Temple Mount. *


Anyone with with Arabian or European dna won't get a permit - deal?
Let's see who gets in, the Bushnaks or the al-Husseini mufti.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 29, 2017)

No Ashkenazis would get in, they have mostly European DNA plus 10% Arabian DNA. LOL

*Did you know these non-Arab countries actually have some Arabian genes?*
1. Georgia: 5 percent 

2. Iran: 56 percent  

3. The Luhya people of Kenya: 2 percent

4. Natives of Madagascar: 2 percent  

5. The Northern Caucasus (including Dagestanis and Abkhazians): 9 percent

6. Tajikistan (Pamiri mountains): 6 percent 

7. Sardinia: 3 percent

8. Southern India: 2 percent 

9. Western India: 6 percent 

10. Indonesia: 6 percent  

11. Ethiopia: 11 percent  

*12. Ashkenazi Jews (Jews who originated in Eastern Europe): 10 percent 
*
DNA analysis proves Arabs aren't entirely Arab


----------



## rylah (Jul 29, 2017)

montelatici said:


> No Ashkenazis would get in, they have mostly European DNA plus 10% Arabian DNA. LOL
> 
> *Did you know these non-Arab countries actually have some Arabian genes?*
> 1. Georgia: 5 percent
> ...



LOL. You keep manipulating links, do You think people can't read?
Most of Levantine people are supposed to have European genes. Just look at the map and You'll know why.

FROM YOUR STUDY:
What You keep on omitting each time, *this is Lebanon*:





 But what is this reoccurring 'Jewish diaspora'  ?






Reference Populations - Geno 2.0 Next Generation


*So why the obsession with racism to deny Jews basic religious freedom? *


----------



## montelatici (Jul 29, 2017)

What does Lebanon have to do with Palestinians?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 29, 2017)

montelatici said:


> What does Lebanon have to do with Palestinians?



The Lebanese are asking the same question.

Lebanese Army constructing wall around parts of Palestinian refugee camp


----------



## rylah (Jul 29, 2017)

montelatici said:


> What does Lebanon have to do with Palestinians?



You do realize You've brought that up,don't You?
*Using racial profiling to deny Jews their basic religious freedom is inhumane.*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 29, 2017)

peach174 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Sammy Davis jr's DNA comes from the middle East does it, which the Negro part or just the jewish part?
> ...


This whole DNA thing is so much clutter.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 29, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Were all mutts one way or another. 
Been that way for thousands of years.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 30, 2017)

[ I would call it self-prejudice, not racism.  Or.....the powerful tell the less powerful what the rules are]

In a ceremony aired on Palestinian television, the host, a Fatah member, said: “Our war with the descendants of the apes and pigs is a war of religion and faith.” Hussein, who spoke after him, delivered the famous slanderous verses, that “the resurrection of the dead won’t arrive until you fight the Jews,” with a call to kill Jews. That was in 2012. There were no metal detectors then. But the chorus is the same chorus.

This isn’t about the Muslims. Far from it. But where are the moderate Muslims? The sane ones? Why are they keeping quiet? Why are they allowing this double standard, in which they are treated according to the “low expectations syndrome,” which sets low expectations from certain populations, to begin with? After all, this is racism for all intents and purposes.


Read more at Ynetnews Opinion - Muslim self-racism: The ‘low expectations syndrome’


Muslim Self-Racism: The ‘Low Expectations Syndrome’


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 30, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> This isn’t about the Muslims. Far from it. But where are the moderate Muslims? The sane ones? Why are they keeping quiet?


You will never see them on the Lame Stream Media.

BTW, have you ever seen a "moderate Muslim" on any Israeli propaganda sites like PMW or MEMRI?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 30, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > This isn’t about the Muslims. Far from it. But where are the moderate Muslims? The sane ones? Why are they keeping quiet?
> ...



Both PMW and MEMRI link directly to Islamic media such as the Facebook page maintained by fatah.

In connection with _*Moslem Rage-Fest 2017 ™ (July Edition), 
*_
and the Islamic terrorist program of incitement, the fatah Facebook page was referenced by date. 

_Abbas encourages Palestinians to keep rioting in Jerusalem - PMW Bulletins_

"*At your service, O Jerusalem
At your service, O Al-Aqsa Mosque*"
[Facebook page of the Fatah Movement's Bethlehem Branch, July 25, 2017]


Curious how Islamic retrogrades are quick to use kuffar innovated technology as a means to drag their Death Cult into the Islamic Dark Ages.


----------



## saltydancin (Jul 30, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> The world would be better off if the "temple mount" were demolished.  Religious madness should not be encouraged.



Guessing Byrd's 1950's KKK churchstate thieving US Constitution burned on a cross arsonists in robbing synagogues as a prelude to obtain & destroy Temple Mount didn't reap enough reward from that decades old megalomaniacal "serve the Pope or die" onward Christian soldiers great second coming of Christianity thru 9/11; just as Arabs & Islam are up in arms again over another form of protection, yet for all these past years since neither this Christian Nation, nor Arabs nor Islam have prosecuted their own for attempting to kill POTUS & nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 as their 'man is God' more perfect union of Islam & Christian super ego homicidal soicopsychopathic suicidal Islam Christiananality pedophile mentalities national religion tends to have a cross conditioned way beyond therapy behavior when it comes to thieving US Constitutions, President presented for business excellence old glories, old testaments, Declarations of Independence & Israeli flags arsonists by that supreme & immaculate drug trafficking swastika up Uranus court of fabricated misnomer conceptions madness .


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 30, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


Both PMW and MEMRI propaganda sites find the worst of the worst and portray them as typical.

Example: What do American Christians say?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 30, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




The worst of the worst comes directly from fatah and their Facebook pages / media outlets. 

You are whining because sites such as PMW and MEMRI link directly to the ideology of hate and retrogression that defines Islamist fascism as promoted by Arabs-Moslems posing as "Pal'istanians". The fact that large swaths of islamists are voting in the bastard children of the Muslim Brotherhood in Gaza'istan and supporting similar hate-espousing islamists in the competing Islamic terrorist enclave of Fatah'istan is worth addressing. 

Your tender islamo-fascist sensibilities being offended is good. Let the truth be told and let's have an opportunity for people to make value judgements about which societies are retrograde and which are fit for the modern world.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 30, 2017)

What’s extraordinary about all this is that Israel has used its power in Jerusalem for good. Instead of oppressing other religions, as is common in the region, it did the opposite. It turned Jerusalem into an open international city where tourism is thriving and all religions are honored and protected.

This also must drive Israel’s enemies nuts— they are victims who can’t even claim the moral high ground. They know very well that when an Arab country (Jordan) controlled the Old City of Jerusalem, they didn’t protect Jewish synagogues and holy sites—they destroyed them.

So I’m not buying the conventional narrative that Israel lost last week. It didn’t. It tried to protect a holy site with a security measure that is ubiquitous around the world, and Arab Muslims went into a frenzy. Their rage was not directed at the metal detectors but at the Jews who had the power to put them there.

Arabs know real power when they see it. The more anger and frustration they show at the Israeli security forces guarding the Temple Mount, the more they remind us that Israel is in control of the world’s holiest city. For anyone who values freedom of religion, that is a very good thing.

(full article online)

The week Israel won Jerusalem — Jewish Journal


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 30, 2017)

In letter to British Prime Minister Theresa May, MP Joan Ryan asks that Britain demand the PA "halt all incitement, particularly that surrounding the Temple Mount"

PA "failure" to comply "should be met with deep and meaningful cuts in British aid to the PA, with the money instead redirected to coexistence projects and health and education projects in Palestine run by trusted NGOs" 

MP Ryan quotes PMW reports that document PA leaders' call for "escalation" and "rage," warnings of "explosion of the situation" and "religious war," and repetition of the PA libel that Israel is "targeting the Al-Aqsa Mosque," which needs "Allah [to] guard [it] from evil"

MP Ryan's letter include additional findings by PMW that illustrate the PA's policy of educating children and youth to see terrorist murderers as "role models": j
_"... as research by Palestinian Media Watch has shown, children attending schools named after so-called martyrs are well-aware that they are being encouraged to view them as 'models' and, in the words of one, to 'follow [their] path'."
_
[Letter from MP Joan Ryan to Prime Minister Theresa May, July 25, 2017

(full article online)

Following PMW reports, British MP demands immediate Palestinian cessation of “incitement surrounding Temple Mount” - PMW Bulletins


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 30, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> They know very well that when an Arab country (Jordan) controlled the Old City of Jerusalem, they didn’t protect Jewish synagogues and holy sites—they destroyed them.


The Palestinians had nothing to do with what Jordan did.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 30, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> What’s extraordinary about all this is that Israel has used its power in Jerusalem for good. Instead of oppressing other religions, as is common in the region, it did the opposite. It turned Jerusalem into an open international city where tourism is thriving and all religions are honored and protected.


Does Israel write this shit for you or do you make it up yourself?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 30, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > What’s extraordinary about all this is that Israel has used its power in Jerusalem for good. Instead of oppressing other religions, as is common in the region, it did the opposite. It turned Jerusalem into an open international city where tourism is thriving and all religions are honored and protected.
> ...


Are you retarded or do you get paid per post or are you simply depressed that your a member of such a cannibalistic people?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 30, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


I am a Christian. My main concern is how Israel is destroying the holy land.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 30, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


You also an idiot.
And the last time you were in Israel was...


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 30, 2017)

Saudi Arabia’s Foreign Minister Adel al-Jubeir is accusing Qatar of demanding the internationalization of the Islamic hajj pilgrimage, according to a report on the Lebanon _Daily Star_ website.

The Saudi foreign minister said in a statement on Sunday to his own country’s _Al Arabiya_ website, “Qatar’s demands to internationalize the holy sites is aggressive and a declaration of war against the kingdom.

“We reserve the right to respond to anyone who is working on the internationalization of the holy sites,” he continued.

Internationalization of the holy sites, however, is precisely what the Saudis had in mind as a solution to the knotty problem of how to deal with the Palestinian Authority’s intractable demand for half of Israel’s capital city to use as a capital for its own hoped-for independent state.

Moreover, it’s not even clear whether Qatar actually even made such a demand in the first place. There has been no response from the Qatari government to al-Jubeir’s statement. On Saturday, however, prior to the excitement, Doha had indeed accused Riyadh of politicizing the Hajj. 

It is more than ironic for the Saudis to express such outrage when Riyadh purports to suggest precisely the same plan for Israel’s eternal capital, Jerusalem, as a means of resolving the endless conflict between the Jewish State and the Palestinian Authority, which began in the first place because Arabs in the region were unwilling to be content with what they had.

Needless to say, Israelis have rejected this plan.

Saudi Foreign Minister Slams Qatar for Same Plan Riyadh Suggests for JerusalemThe Jewish Press | Hana Levi Julian | 8 Av 5777 – July 30, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 30, 2017)

_ A photographer was caught on live camera shooting pictures of Arabs pretending to be knocked to the ground by Israeli forces on the Temple Mount._

Years ago, in an infamous case of anti-Israel bias, the media misidentified a bloodied Jewish teen as a Palestinian victim on the Temple Mount. This has unfortunately repeated itself time and time again.

Just last week, a photographer was caught on live camera shooting pictures of Arabs pretending to be knocked to the ground by Israeli forces on the Temple Mount.

Watch as the photographer shoots fake falls, in order to make Israel look bad, rather than turning to real news.


----------



## fanger (Jul 31, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> In letter to British Prime Minister Theresa May, MP Joan Ryan asks that Britain demand the PA "halt all incitement, particularly that surrounding the Temple Mount"
> 
> PA "failure" to comply "should be met with deep and meaningful cuts in British aid to the PA, with the money instead redirected to coexistence projects and health and education projects in Palestine run by trusted NGOs"
> 
> ...



*Friends of Israel’s chair, Joan Ryan,?
How many British MPs are working for Israel?
*


----------



## fanger (Jul 31, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> _ A photographer was caught on live camera shooting pictures of Arabs pretending to be knocked to the ground by Israeli forces on the Temple Mount._
> 
> Years ago, in an infamous case of anti-Israel bias, the media misidentified a bloodied Jewish teen as a Palestinian victim on the Temple Mount. This has unfortunately repeated itself time and time again.
> 
> ...



You Plagiarized That story, posted the whole item and no Link to copyrighted material
WATCH: Arabs Pretend to be Injured in Temple Mount Riots


----------



## Hollie (Jul 31, 2017)

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > In letter to British Prime Minister Theresa May, MP Joan Ryan asks that Britain demand the PA "halt all incitement, particularly that surrounding the Temple Mount"
> ...



Looks like another of the silly conspiracy theory addled sites you troll.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 31, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> I am a Christian. My main concern is how Israel is destroying the holy land.



I thought THIS was the xtian holy land...


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 31, 2017)

ARCHIVE: Were there Jewish Temples on Temple Mount? Yes


----------



## saltydancin (Jul 31, 2017)

fncceo said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > I am a Christian. My main concern is how Israel is destroying the holy land.
> ...


Just as Islam refuses metal detectors on Temple Mount to still build that WMD which was thwarted for 9/11 as this Christian Nation Holy Land of SCOTUS doesn't prosecute thieving US Constitution arsonists nor Arab terrorists which threatened to kill POTUS & nuke Temple Mount with their churchstate KKK cops immaculate drug conceptions prior to their second coming of liberty & justice for all Christians theme park; regardless of Israel connecting dots for almost the past 20 years of some Christian-Islam more perfect union of "man is God"& "serve the Pope or die" Federal Lynching state of hate jihad amusement ride.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 31, 2017)

fncceo said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > I am a Christian. My main concern is how Israel is destroying the holy land.
> ...



The Christian Holy Land is where Christianity was established and Jesus Christ was born and was crucified.  It's the only religion that was actually born in Palestine, as you well know.  The ancient Hebrews came from elsewhere to Palestine.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 31, 2017)

montelatici said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



LMAO!  Eh, Monte, without those "ancient Hebrews" from wherever, there would not have been any Jesus born in the holy land.  Get it yet?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 31, 2017)

[Children who refuse to share ]


*PA Minister of Religious Affairs: Israel "plans to destroy the Al-Aqsa Mosque and establish the alleged Temple in its place"* 
 

*PA Ministry of Foreign Affairs in official statement: Israeli PM Netanyahu's plan is "to destroy the Al-Aqsa Mosque and build the alleged Temple"*

*Fatah youth movement encourages more conflict, calls for "widening confrontations with the occupation"; if Jerusalem is "harmed," "it means opening the gates of hell before the occupiers"*
*PA and Fatah emphasize need for Palestinian "defense" of "Arab and Islamic Jerusalem" *
*PA government "demands Islamic nation notice real danger for Al-Aqsa Mosque, [which] obligates Muslims throughout the world to act"*

(full article online)  

PA officials ensure Palestinian anger continues, repeat "Al-Aqsa is in danger libel" - PMW Bulletins


----------



## fanger (Jul 31, 2017)

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > _ A photographer was caught on live camera shooting pictures of Arabs pretending to be knocked to the ground by Israeli forces on the Temple Mount._
> ...


Plagiarist


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 31, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Sure, but this is not a religious conflict.

Israel's settler colonialism is the problem.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 31, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Indeed, from the perspective of the Arabs-Moslems, it is absolutely a religious conflict.

You are intentionally and dishonestly ignoring the language in the Hamas charter. That language whines and moans with specific references to islamist  politico-religious ideology.  Similarly, ignoring the Islamic references to the temple mount in the last week and their "Holy Site" (where else would islamics store weapons and ammunition to commit murder) , suggests a total lack of ability to operate in a reality based worldview.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 31, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


You ignore the fact that Israel is the reason for the existence of Hamas.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 31, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I ignore your silly conspiracy theories.


----------



## fanger (Jul 31, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Ha Ha, Your "reality based worldview" Is just that, your view, your interpretation of the information that you choose to believe. (At times, Seen as Hilariously Erroneous)


----------



## saltydancin (Aug 1, 2017)

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Wonder if historical accounts of meteorological events in Israel would provide how many tornados took flaming chariots for a ride into the heavens just as how many Arabs actually had flying carpets ? Then again for an ancient pyramid scheme of SCOTUS supreme swastika up Uranus court of the universe to own land in Israel decreed by a Rosenberg syndrome to be greater than God it would take ascension into the heavens or an immaculate conception of a fabricated misnomer reporting death of an Arab pedophiles slave; but why else would a Christian Nation run mass neuroses of fascism with thieving US Constitution arsonists to declare totalitarian human farming psuedo-religion control as one nation under God have mass psychoses of fascism jihads for an Islamididotocracy where so many burning US Constitutions have ascended to the heavens as in Islam fables of Temple Mount by suicidal Christiananality pedophile mentality super egos of homicidal sociopsychopathics ?


----------



## Hollie (Aug 1, 2017)

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Did you steal that from Juan Cole?


----------



## saltydancin (Aug 1, 2017)

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Could be from Byrd's drug trafficking West Nazi Germany Virginia churchstate of "serve the Pope or die" national religion doctrine......


----------



## fncceo (Aug 1, 2017)

saltydancin said:


> Could be from Byrd's drug trafficking West Nazi Germany Virginia churchstate of "serve the Pope or die" national religion doctrine......



I'm curious.  What is your native language?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 1, 2017)

Jewish History on the Temple Mount goes back 4,000 years.

The Islamic religion is not even 2,000 years old.

The golden dome on the Temple Mount is a monument – not even a Mosque.

The Al Aqsa mosque is the small black dome off to the side of the golden dome. 

How did the Islamic religion take over the holiest site to the Jewish religion.

This video is an excellent quick history lesson with excellent graphics and animation.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 1, 2017)

The clashes on the Temple Mount in recent weeks have clearly demonstrated the importance of maintaining the customs of mourning and fasting on Tisha B'Av. As early as the start of the 20th century, our enemies knew that the political battle, and by extension the battle for our hold on the land, would transpire on the Temple Mount. It is no coincidence that they are focusing most of their efforts on eliminating any remnant of Jewish sovereignty over the mount while trying to cover up their own abuse of it: The power of the mosque on the Temple Mount stems from the place's holiness to the Jewish people and the Temple structures that once stood there. Indeed, the Temple Mount question is not only a religious one, it's a national one, and is an integral part of us gaining complete sovereignty over the land.

(full article online)

Israel Hayom | The memory that commands us to live


----------



## saltydancin (Aug 1, 2017)

fncceo said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Could be from Byrd's drug trafficking West Nazi Germany Virginia churchstate of "serve the Pope or die" national religion doctrine......
> ...



English as taught in the American school education system except for lynching enforcements "man is God" churchstate dictatorials as haven't been out of the continental 48 yet in the past 60 some years.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 1, 2017)

[Why can't the Hashemites, and all other Arab clans, mind their own business?  The Arabian Peninsula, which is their only indigenous and rightful land, and nowhere else, be Muslims or not?
Israel "provokes".
Why can't Muslims change their beliefs and learn to respect all religions, especially Judaism where they stole everything from? ]

Just days after violent tensions surrounding the site, Safadi warned that the visitors could spark further conflict.

_“The crisis is over but further and more dangerous crises will break out as a result of Israel’s continued provocation, if Israel will not uproot the source of the tension, if the occupation will not end and if East Jerusalem will not become the capital of an independent Palestine,” Safadi adds._

Relative calm returned to Jerusalem this week following almost two weeks of Palestinian protests over security measures at the Temple Mount, installed after a July 14 terror attack in which three Israeli Arabs shot dead two Israeli policemen with weapons they had smuggled into the compound.

Muslim worshipers had refused to enter the Temple Mount until the security installations at entrances to the site were removed, while Palestinian protesters staged near-daily protests in and around East Jerusalem and the West Bank, some of which turned violent.

(full article )

Jordan FM warns record Jewish visits to Temple Mount could spark further tension


----------



## saltydancin (Aug 1, 2017)

fncceo said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Could be from Byrd's drug trafficking West Nazi Germany Virginia churchstate of "serve the Pope or die" national religion doctrine......
> ...



Doubt lack in cognitive dissonance comprehension citing the national religion of homicidal sociopsychopathic Islam Christiananality suicidal pedophile mentalities which utilize every form of tyranny over the mind of man, is somewhat similar to being an American citizen born in Washington, D.C. which purchased a gravesite in Israel when very young & deemed churchstate property as Arab by lynching enforcement just for an attempted lynching some 25 years later at the FBI for being Arab & then again hours later courtesy of super egos in a master plan of master race of KKK churchstate cops attempt to baptize eyes by urination lynching to be one of the Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount that had been previously phonetically identified since Arab wasn't a native language; & other studies only included Spanish, German & whatever old testaments to study to read weren't stolen & burned.


----------



## saltydancin (Aug 2, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> [Why can't the Hashemites, and all other Arab clans, mind their own business?  The Arabian Peninsula, which is their only indigenous and rightful land, and nowhere else, be Muslims or not?
> Israel "provokes".
> Why can't Muslims change their beliefs and learn to respect all religions, especially Judaism where they stole everything from? ]
> 
> ...


  seem to have about as much competency as doubt Jordan has funded any attempt to bring Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 to any justice in protecting the Mount with metal detectors now having as much master race super ego malfeasance as a supreme swastika up Uranus court of SCOTUS & all it's thieving US Constitution arsonist Star Bellied Sneeches with Stars Upon Thars homicidal sociopsychopathic Islam Christiananality pedophile mentalities on jihad.


----------



## fanger (Aug 2, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> We hear a lot these days about fake news, but what about “fake heritage?” In the battle for international hearts and minds, being “indigenous” is a hot ticket to leftist sympathy.
> 
> The Arabs haven’t been able to bludgeon Israel into physical submission, but in their lust for the indigenous status in Israel, they’re making great headway in their campaign to de-Judaize actual history with wishful thinking fairy tales. As Mark Twain might have said if he were alive today: Fake Muslim history can travel halfway around the world while the truth is putting on its shoes.


plagiarism, again? You once again posted a whole copyrighted article, (against the site rules)
and gave no link to where you stole the story from Here it is..... Fact check: Muslims are lying about being Israel’s “indigenous” people

Mark Twain might have said a lot of things* if* he were alive today,  would He condemn a Plagiarist ?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 2, 2017)

The Palestinian "victory" celebrations that took place after Israel removed metal detectors and surveillance cameras from the entrances to the Temple Mount in Jerusalem bode badly for the future of stability and peace in the Middle East.

To the Palestinians and many Arabs and Muslims, the Israeli move is viewed as a sign of weakness. In their eyes, the removal of the security cameras and metal detectors is capitulation, pure and simple.

How do we know this? Easy: look at the Palestinian response. Rather than acknowledging the conciliatory nature of the Israeli government's decision, aimed at easing tensions and preventing bloodshed and violence, the Palestinians are demanding more.

As far as the Palestinians are concerned, the controversy over the Israeli security measures at the Temple Mount, which came after three terrorists murdered two Israeli police officers at the holy site on July 14, is part of a larger battle with Israel.

We have reached a new level in this discourse: Palestinian Authority (PA) officials are now openly admitting that it is not the metal detectors or security cameras that are at issue.

Instead, they admit, this is a battle over sovereignty on the Temple Mount and Jerusalem. For the Palestinians, the real battle is over who controls Jerusalem and its holy sites. The real battle, in their eyes, is over the Jews' right to live in their own state in the Middle East. Many Palestinians have still not come to terms with Israel's right to exist, and that is what this battle is really about.

(full article online)

"The Battle over Jerusalem Has Just Begun"


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 2, 2017)

Still, it seems the ones who should be most concerned by Turkey's and Iran's growing involvement in the holy site and in the Palestinian and Israeli Arab populations are the Arabs themselves, and even more so, the Palestinians. It is not the best interests of the Palestinians or Israeli Arabs that guide Iran and Turkey, but the interests of the Iranian regime and the Turkish president, which are distinct from the interests of the people they rule.

Moreover, as has happened numerous times in Palestinian history, failure and defeat begin when the Palestinians hesitate to make decisions and prefer, sometimes out of weakness, to trust their fate to others. 

This was the case before the 1948 War of Independence, when the Arab states took over and dragged the Palestinians into a terrible defeat, and this may also be the case this time, if Iran and Turkey drag the Palestinians into places that do not serve the Palestinian interest.

The Palestinians would be wise to remember that Iran has always been willing to fight Israel to the last Lebanese, Palestinian or Syrian soldier, but it has never placed even one Iranian soldier in direct conflict with Israel.

(full article online)

http://www.israelhayom.com/site/newsletter_opinion.php?id=19581


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 2, 2017)

Children at a Hamas summer camp staged a reenactment of the recent tensions at the Temple Mount in Jerusalem, with kids dressed up as Hamas fighters pretending to storm the compound and “liberate” the holy site.

Footage of last month’s graduation ceremony, which was translated Tuesday by the Middle East Media Research Institute, shows a group of children dressed up as Muslim worshipers confronting kids in Israeli Border Police costumes guarding metal detectors at the Mount, yelling, “We want to pray in the Al-Aqsa Mosque.”

(full article and photos online)

At Hamas summer camp, kids ‘liberate’ Temple Mount, ‘kill’ Israeli troops


----------



## fanger (Aug 2, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Jewish History on the Temple Mount goes back 4,000 years.
> 
> The Islamic religion is not even 2,000 years old.
> 
> ...


Plagiarist! you posted the whole article with no link to copyrighted material  The real history behind the Muslims occupation and domination of the Temple Mount
!


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 2, 2017)

_A Christian Lebanese refugee living in Israel slams CNN for a piece calling for solidarity with the Muslims with regard to the recent Temple Mount crisis._

In an emotional piece calling for Christians to stand in solidarity with Muslims protesting outside the Temple Mount recently, CNN forgot to mention a few important details, says a Christian Lebanese refugee living in Israel.

Why did the number of Christians living in Israel and the Palestinian Authority diminish dramatically in recent years?

What would happen to Christians attempting to pray according to their faith at the Temple Mount, under the administration of the Jordanian Waqf?

Solidarity truly is important during these difficult times, he says. However, what is true solidarity for religious freedom?

Watch the video and get the facts!

(vide video online)

WATCH: What CNN ‘Forgot’ to Report about Temple Mount Crisis


----------



## saltydancin (Aug 2, 2017)

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > We hear a lot these days about fake news, but what about “fake heritage?” In the battle for international hearts and minds, being “indigenous” is a hot ticket to leftist sympathy.
> ...


----------



## Shusha (Aug 2, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> "The Battle over Jerusalem Has Just Begun"



One of the more interesting things I read was the reaction of the Waqf to the removal of the security measures before they would support the return to prayer on the Temple Mount.  They said:  if the street says yes, will allow it; if the street says no then we will not.

Since when do religious authorities make religious decisions based on people in the street?  Since when do people rioting in the street dictate religious matters?  

Its not about the security measures.  It is about the battle for Jerusalem.  Sadly, there is no entirely moral way for Israel to win that war.  It will likely involved some sort of separating of Palestinians and Israelis, and likely some separation of Palestinian Arabs and Jewish Israelis.  Sad that it must come to this.  But Israel must not lose this war.


----------



## louie888 (Aug 2, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > "The Battle over Jerusalem Has Just Begun"
> ...



You are a complete tool.
Jerusalem IS NOT EVEN IN israel, effin moron.


----------



## Shusha (Aug 2, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Jerusalem IS NOT EVEN IN israel, effin moron.



Its all Israel, louie.  There is no border between Israel and a wanna-be Palestine.  If you think Israel is going to give up Jerusalem you are sorely mistaken.


----------



## louie888 (Aug 2, 2017)

Shusha said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Jerusalem IS NOT EVEN IN israel, effin moron.
> ...


Only by the jewish narrative (lies/propaganda). 

The UN and the rest of the world sees it differently, but they don't teach that at your temple either.


----------



## Shusha (Aug 2, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



No that is international law.  

And _argumentum ad populum i_s a logical fallacy.


----------



## saltydancin (Aug 2, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > "The Battle over Jerusalem Has Just Begun"
> ...



With Russia backing Jordan's Waqf with weapons & thieving US Constitution arsonists factions of the US government backing nuclear destruction of Temple Mount for Christianity's Catholic Church to be the only God on the face of this earth; it's survival of the fittest fascists without any security other than their own psuedo-religious business absurdities !


----------



## louie888 (Aug 2, 2017)

Shusha said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Whatever, it's another reason the world views israel so negatively, but to you idiots, it's irrational antisemitism.


----------



## Shusha (Aug 2, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Whatever, it's another reason the world views israel so negatively, but to you idiots, it's irrational antisemitism.



OF course it is.  The law could not possibly be more clear.  The treaty which created the 1949 Armistice lines could not possibly be more clear.  You should look into it.  Specifically Article II and Article VI.9.


----------



## louie888 (Aug 2, 2017)

Shusha said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever, it's another reason the world views israel so negatively, but to you idiots, it's irrational antisemitism.
> ...


Jerusalem is not part of israel.

Look it up.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


Nothing is part of Israel.

Look *that *up.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 2, 2017)

Tangled Timelines On Temple Mount Conflict | HonestReporting


----------



## Shusha (Aug 2, 2017)

There is no "conflict" occurring on the Temple Mount.  There is violence and law enforcement in response to violence.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


I just Googled "Nothing is part of Israel" and all pro-Israel Links popped up.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Shusha said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever, it's another reason the world views israel so negatively, but to you idiots, it's irrational antisemitism.
> ...


The armistice lines were specifically not to be political or territorial boundaries.

So, it is still all Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


Indeed, they have their propaganda covered.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


Wow!  What a Link!


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Is that why you still have an Internet connection?
I think the real issue is that you are so bad at spreading propaganda.
But modern technology is good at exposing Arab bullshit for what it is...bullshit.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


It's true. Look it up.

Of course you won't. You will just keep shoveling Israeli shit.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Where's your Link?
You have millions of them.
And no, I don't accept YouTube, Arab or Jewish site Links.


----------



## Shusha (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



Exactly.  And "Palestine" is the homeland for the Jewish people, by treaty.  It was renamed Israel, btw.  But there was no treaty which divided it until the Oslo Accords.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Oh, shhh, Tinmore's gonna lose his stipend.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Sure, look at the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (That the Israeli government signed.)

They all said peace in Palestine. None of them mentioned a place called Israel.
Palestine's international borders were referenced. No borders for a place called Israel were ever mentioned.
They called the land Palestine. Again no mention of a place called Israel.
I can provide links if you are too lazy to look them up.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


What the hell does an Armistice Agreement drawn by a body you just ridiculed have to do wilt the UN declaring Israel a nation?
I hate to say it but you're too well known for picking and choosing meaningless, bullshit, superseded documents to back up your arguments.


----------



## louie888 (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> They all said peace in Palestine. None of them mentioned a place called Israel.
> 
> Palestine's international borders were referenced. No borders for a place called Israel were ever mentioned.
> 
> They called the land Palestine. Again no mention of a place called Israel.


AWKWARD...


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


1949 Armistice Agreements - Wikipedia
Tin, you are an unmatchable bullshit artist.


----------



## Shusha (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sure, look at the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (That the Israeli government signed.)
> 
> They all said peace in Palestine. None of them mentioned a place called Israel.
> Palestine's international borders were referenced. No borders for a place called Israel were ever mentioned.
> ...




You are so full of shit.  You play word games to try to create a legal fiction.

The 1949 Armistice Agreement was a treaty made between the Government of Israel and the Government of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan.  Those were the two Parties to the conflict and to the Agreement.  There are no other "players" here, not even a hint of any other interested party, let alone an entirely separate national entity of "Palestine".  The term "Palestine" as it is used in the Agreement is nothing more than a place name.  

Article VI.8,9 (as an example):

_The provisions of this article shall not be interpreted as prejudicing, in any sense, an ultimate political settlement between the *Parties to this Agreement*. _(my emphasis, the Parties being Israel and Jordan).
_
The Armistice Demarcation Lines defined in articles V and VI of this Agreement are agreed upon by the Parties without prejudice to future territorial settlements or boundary lines or to claims of *either Party* relating thereto. _(emphasis mine, the two Parties still being Israel and Jordan).

Obviously, since Israel is accepted as one of the Parties to the agreement -- Israel existed as a State.  (You recall that being one of the markers of sovereignty -- the ability being able to enter into agreements with other States).  Since there was no division of that State, in law or treaty and since Jordan has since renounced all claims to that territory -- it is all Israel.  There is no other Party involved.

(Well, until the Oslo Accords).


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, look at the 1949 UN Armistice Agreements. (That the Israeli government signed.)
> ...


That's why I provided the Link.
You see, Tin knows Arabs can't read and he thinks non-Arabs can't read either.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Nothing in here refutes my post. Try the real armistice agreements not Wikipedia.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Try referring to documents that have nothing to do with a nation's borders...
oh, you already did that!

So how about all those Arab nations helping your poor little Palis?


----------



## louie888 (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Nothing in here refutes my post. Try the real armistice agreements not Wikipedia.


LOL, jews can't edit the the real armistice agreements.
*
NEWSFLASH: JERUSALEM IS NOT EVEN IN ISRAEL!*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You can't refute so you deflect.

As usual.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

louie888 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing in here refutes my post. Try the real armistice agreements not Wikipedia.
> ...


Provide a Link and let us know exactly which line(s) to read.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


And you make a specific inference from a document instructing the interested parties not to engage in hostilities anywhere on earth.
Not everybody is as stupid as you are when it comes to inductive logic.

I would love to read an armistice agreement between Iran and Iraq where borders are not defined.


----------



## Shusha (Aug 2, 2017)

Louie, out of curiosity are you of the mind, like Tinmore, that its ALL "Palestine" or do you think there is some sort of border between Israel and "Palestine".  Just wondering where you're coming from.


----------



## louie888 (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Provide a Link and let us know exactly which line(s) to read.


A link to what? Neither Jerusalem nor *Haram esh-Sharif* (the temple mount) is in israel. If you don't even know that, why on earth are you posting here?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


I'll wait until you explain how all of those wealthy Arab nations haven't done shit for the West Bank Jordanians.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Provide a Link and let us know exactly which line(s) to read.
> ...


You are stating that West Jerusalem is not internationally recognized as part of Israel.
Are you a fucking retard.
And do you think Israel gives a shit about what anybody thinks about the UN stopping Israel from claiming all the land they won when they were attacked?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

louie888 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing in here refutes my post. Try the real armistice agreements not Wikipedia.
> ...


Indeed, the armistice agreements posted by the Avalon project of Yale University, and by the Jewish Virtual Library are identical.


----------



## louie888 (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


No and they were not attacked. that is another jewish lie you idiots simply pedal daily.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Don't hold your breath. That is off topic.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


I keep looking and I keep finding well defined borders.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Fine, then go to the Thread that you ran away from because you couldn't address the question without yet another lie.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


A lie to which you and 9 other people on earth are privy.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


Too bad that due to technology we know you're full of shit.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


Armistice lines specifically not to be borders.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Link to and point out the specific lines to read.
I don't so the Monty game.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Claiming and legally acquiring are two different things.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You didn't read the armistice agreements.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


Provide a Link and let us know exactly which line(s) to read.
And to be fair, the ground rules are no Arab or Jewish sites.
As you would say, stop ducking

And I will ask an attorney, out of context, to explain what it means.
I'm a Jew so I know a lot of attorneys.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


My life is too precious to read an entire agreement at your suggestion because your documents always wind up being blind alleys.
If you indeed read the agreements you should have no problem pointing out exactly where to look.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


2. The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary,...

Israel-Egypt Armistice Agreement (1949)


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



In other words, the agreement of non-hostilities is not limited to anyone's borders.
Are you so fucking stupid that you don't understand that simple statement.

You realize other people are reading your posts and you're coming off like an imbecile.


----------



## louie888 (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> 2. The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary,...
> 
> Israel-Egypt Armistice Agreement (1949)


Owned.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


And I told you no Arab or Jewish sites...is that so difficult to adhere to.
I don't need you claiming...hasbara.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

louie888 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


We know Tinmore is owned.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

louie888 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > 2. The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary,...
> ...


I guess I have to admire 2 mentally disturbed Jew haters backing up each other.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Post something!  I'm bored!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


However, if you read the armistice agreements, for the most part the armistice lines follow Palestine's international borders.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


OK, if you insist.
------------
2. The Armistice Demarcation Line is not to be construed in any sense as a political or territorial boundary,...

The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949


----------



## Hollie (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Here you are with your frantic attempts to invent your imagined "country of Pally'land".


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


4. The establishment of an armistice between the armed forces of tire two Parties is accepted as an indispensable step toward the liquidation of armed conflict and the restoration of peace in Palestine.

1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the international boundary between the Lebanon and Palestine.

The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


For a document that doesn't recognize a Jewish homeland it sure mentions Israeli quite a bit.
Or you didn't notice that?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Israeli not Israel.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


You mean the same UN that told Israel 5 times to stop kicking Arab ass called Israel Palestine the first time around?
I'm shocked!  Simply shocked!


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


And what is it with Arabs being such poor fighters?
Just wondering.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


They didn't lose so what does it matter.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


They lost convincingly, frequently.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


On paper they didn't lose.
In reality they lost.

Of course those days of taking shit from the UN are way gone.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


The good thing these days is that Arabs would rather be eradicated than call the UN and "not lose".


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


And that means that Israel did not win.

So when someone says that Israel won land, they are full of shit.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Fascinating, I just checked the maps and it seems everybody on earth disagrees with you.
Sucks for you.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Do you mean the map of Israel inside armistice lines because it has no borders.

All land has to have borders. No borders - no land.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


To be honest every site that has maps is partisan but they all show *clearly delineated borders*.
According to all sites the Jews kicked the shit out of the Arabs, probably because their Arab "brothers" wouldn't help because they don't give a shit about each other.
I think it's rather cool that a few million starving Jews kicked some ass rather than run for Uncle UN to come to the rescue.
Yep, it's good to be back and letting everyone know whose side God is on.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Good thing the Palestinians were not in that war. That way they couldn't lose anything.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Not so. I suppose you can give us the opinion of the prayer leader at your madrassah regarding the non-existence of the Koreas. 

You're getting really quite desperate. Have a falafel and a short coma. You'll feel better next decade.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



....except for losing.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


When did that happen? Israel is still trying to get the Palestinians to surrender.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Thanks to the King of Jordan they lost everything.
But that's most probably not in the revisionist Arab history book.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Just to behave...you know...like humans.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Jordan has nothing to do with Palestine.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Not in your revisionist history...not my problem, your problem.
One who can't recognize the errors of the past is doomed to repeating them.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


What does Jordan have to do with Palestine? They are two separate countries.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Why did the Palestinians run to the West Bank of Jordan?
You can't answer this because the truth conflicts with your revision of history.
In other words, this particular conversation is a dead end.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


The UN divided Palestine into three areas of occupation in 1949. Jordan occupied that area of Palestine that was named the West Bank.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


And who wound up trapped there?  The Palestinians.
And who no longer wants it? Jordan.
And who doesn't care about the Palestinians?  The entire Arab world.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Is there any relevance here someplace?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


To you?  No; you're not relevant.


----------



## saltydancin (Aug 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



So do Palestinians still hold a grudge against Jordan which lost control over Temple Mount & West Bank which in this day & age revision still considered Palestinian to be like the Catholic Church in "serve the Pope or die" where it doesn't matter what Arabs are still trying to nuke Temple Mount so no one can live there as long as Palestinians can't have the land ?


----------



## saltydancin (Aug 3, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Sounds like Palestinians are just like those thieving old glory & old torah arsonists of this Christian Nation's KKK churchstate where it's serve the Pope or die doctrine is where there's no evidence it doesn't exist, resulting in churchstate lynching enforcement cops for violating borders of their Holy Trinity business as thieving US Constitution arsonists. Kristallnacht supposedly ended with WW II.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 3, 2017)

Those getting their news from the BBC, however, have no idea that those funerals took place and are completely unaware of the scenes that so disturbed the Israeli public in general and foremost the families of the two murdered policemen.

On July 27th the BBC News website published four reports on its Middle East page:

Israel removes Jerusalem flashpoint security apparatus 27/7/17

Jerusalem holy site: Cheers as scaffolding removed 27/7/17

Palestinians return to holy site after Israel security reversal 27/7/17

Jordan’s King Abdullah calls for Israel trial over embassy deaths 27/7/17

None of them includes so much as a word about the scenes that had taken place in Umm al Fahm earlier that same day.

Related Articles:

(full article online)

A part of the Temple Mount ‘tensions’ story that BBC audiences were not told


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 3, 2017)

[Ottoman Empire, alive and well, and commanding Muslims to not accept Jewish sovereignty over their own ancient land, or their own holy sites.  Back to the Future ]

The meeting’s host, Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu, called on the OIC nations to recognize Jerusalem as the capital of an independent state of Palestine.

“We should show our support to the Palestinians, who have been living under Israeli occupation for fifty years, millions of them who had to leave their home, not just with our dry words, but with our actions,” he told the OIC meeting.

Echoing al-Maliki’s dark warnings about the Temple Mount, Cavusoglu declared, “We should all be very careful against provocations. No bans or limitations, including the age restrictions to the Temple Mount, can be accepted.”

OIC Secretary General Yousef al-Othaimeen called on OIC nations to provide the “necessary international protection to the Palestinian people and assume their responsibility to end Israeli aggressions and infractions in  al-Quds.”

(full article online)

Palestinian Authority Foreign Minister Stokes Temple Mount Conspiracy Theories at Islamic Summit


----------



## fanger (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks for the link.    
They were “shahids” (martyrs), and saying “they received the respect they deserved with a mass funeral the area has not seen before.”


----------



## fanger (Aug 3, 2017)

Chief Rabbinate of Israel announced that entering the Temple Mount was forbidden to Jews, in accordance with a halakhic prohibition against _temei ha'met_ (Impurity by contacting the dead, cemeteries etc.). The ancient ban on Jews, other than a high priest, entering the zone of the Holy of Holies was confirmed, with the consideration also that, since the exact location of the Second Temple was unknown, any Jew walking through the site would be at grave risk of inadvertently treading on the ground of the Holy of Holies in error.
Temple Mount entry restrictions - Wikipedia


----------



## saltydancin (Aug 3, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> [Ottoman Empire, alive and well, and commanding Muslims to not accept Jewish sovereignty over their own ancient land, or their own holy sites.  Back to the Future ]
> 
> The meeting’s host, Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu, called on the OIC nations to recognize Jerusalem as the capital of an independent state of Palestine.
> 
> ...



Didn't research the Ottoman Empire when reading Holocaust books that I recall, but todays Palestinians seem to be about as sovereign as Nazi Germans commanded by a Catholic Church to loot, ransack & rob synagogues while rounding up those unaware of these actions to placed in railroad cars with promise of a better home & life away from war actions that were drug based from those that stole & burned the German Republics flags & Constitutions without even telling the railroad car occupants, as to how they are being funded to literally burn Israel as a synagogue out of civilization is about as old as building rock pyramid spaceships to the stars schemes of Pharoahs in a slavery business hoax.


----------



## louie888 (Aug 3, 2017)

fanger said:


> Chief Rabbinate of Israel announced that entering the Temple Mount was forbidden to Jews, in accordance with a halakhic prohibition against _temei ha'met_ (Impurity by contacting the dead, cemeteries etc.). The ancient ban on Jews, other than a high priest, entering the zone of the Holy of Holies was confirmed, with the consideration also that, since the exact location of the Second Temple was unknown, any Jew walking through the site would be at grave risk of inadvertently treading on the ground of the Holy of Holies in error.
> Temple Mount entry restrictions - Wikipedia


Now, that's awkward!


----------



## saltydancin (Aug 3, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Provide a Link and let us know exactly which line(s) to read.
> ...



Wondering how Palestinians act in a land grab for a gravesite in Israel, purchased before adolescence instead of trees due to a realization of too many attacks on the eyes resulting in death was a more reasonable choice considering the USA Christian Nation in a serve the Pope or die eminent domain grab dictates it owns whatever it's immaculate drug conceptions of fabricated misnomers result in like rubbing a lamp for a genie & 3 wishes or riding a flying carpet since Temple Mount isn't in Israel ?


----------



## fanger (Aug 3, 2017)

shoot me another whiskey while i reel in my salt fly, howdy doody dancin Dave


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 3, 2017)

The official news agency of the Palestinian Authority (PA), _Wafa_, said Jews visiting the Western Wall during Tuesday’s Tisha B’Av fast “desecrated” a Muslim holy site.

“Last night, thousands of settlers desecrated the Plaza of Al-Buraq Wall, the western wall of the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque, and held a festive event, prayers and Talmudic ceremonies on the occasion of what is called the Ninth of Av according to the Hebrew calendar, or the so-called Destruction of the Temple,” _Wafa_ reported, using the Arabic name for the Western Wall and describing the Jewish holy site as part of the mosque situated on the Temple Mount compound.

_Wafa_ added, “The settlers hurried to arrive to the Old City of Al-Quds (Jerusalem) in a number of processions, characterized by improper behavior, which was protected by occupation forces (Israeli security), until they reached the Al-Buraq Plaza. The imaginary-temple groups announced the organization of a large procession from one of the gates of the Old City.”

The PA media outlet’s claim that the Western Wall and Temple Mount are exclusively Muslim holy sites marks the latest example of what legal experts have described as “narrative warfare” against Israel and Jews.

(full article online)

Palestinian Media: Jews Desecrated a Muslim Site by Visiting Western Wall on Tisha B’Av


----------



## ProudVeteran76 (Aug 3, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> The official news agency of the Palestinian Authority (PA), _Wafa_, said Jews visiting the Western Wall during Tuesday’s Tisha B’Av fast “desecrated” a Muslim holy site.
> 
> “Last night, thousands of settlers desecrated the Plaza of Al-Buraq Wall, the western wall of the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque, and held a festive event, prayers and Talmudic ceremonies on the occasion of what is called the Ninth of Av according to the Hebrew calendar, or the so-called Destruction of the Temple,” _Wafa_ reported, using the Arabic name for the Western Wall and describing the Jewish holy site as part of the mosque situated on the Temple Mount compound.
> 
> ...




Yawn.... So what? The Jordanians did the same thing to Jewish Sites and Cemetaries before '67


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 3, 2017)

ProudVeteran76 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > The official news agency of the Palestinian Authority (PA), _Wafa_, said Jews visiting the Western Wall during Tuesday’s Tisha B’Av fast “desecrated” a Muslim holy site.
> ...


The Palestinians are not responsible for what Jordan did.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> ProudVeteran76 said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


The Palestinians are responsible for what they do themselves.
And they ain't no angels.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 3, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> ProudVeteran76 said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


Arabs-Moslems are responsible only for making an entire region of the planet virtually uninhabitable.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 3, 2017)

ProudVeteran76 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > The official news agency of the Palestinian Authority (PA), _Wafa_, said Jews visiting the Western Wall during Tuesday’s Tisha B’Av fast “desecrated” a Muslim holy site.
> ...



Are you aware that NO, the Jews have not desecrated any Muslim site, aka, the Western Wall?

That is just the Muslims attempting to take away, not only the Temple Mount but the Western Wall as well, and Jerusalem, and all of Israel, away from the Jews via BDS, UNESCO, and any other 
anti Jewish way they can think of.

No, there is no, So What ?  here at all.


----------



## saltydancin (Aug 3, 2017)

fanger said:


> shoot me another whiskey while i reel in my salt fly, howdy doody dancin Dave



Good luck fly fishin' salt doing shots of whiskey as it seems living in the Federal Lynching state of hate that brought 9/11 to the US can't fish waters just like can't have a gravesite in Israel without election fixing crooks on Capital Hill taxations of immaculate conceptions in that 2000+ years old fabricated misnomer of homicidal sociopsychopathic Islam Christiananality pedophile mentalities of a Christian Nation.


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2017)

louie888 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Chief Rabbinate of Israel announced that entering the Temple Mount was forbidden to Jews, in accordance with a halakhic prohibition against _temei ha'met_ (Impurity by contacting the dead, cemeteries etc.). The ancient ban on Jews, other than a high priest, entering the zone of the Holy of Holies was confirmed, with the consideration also that, since the exact location of the Second Temple was unknown, any Jew walking through the site would be at grave risk of inadvertently treading on the ground of the Holy of Holies in error.
> ...









*A letter of strengthening*

*"...you shall inquire after His dwelling and come there." (Deuteronomy 12,5)*
Blessed Hashem, the many comers to the Mount these days, in strict adhering to the law,  in accordance to the adjudicators who see a Mitzva in that. We too, signed below, are credited with the supporters of those who go up to the Mount in purity.

The attempted murder of Rabbi Yehuda Glick - awakens us to continue our strengthening of coming to the Holy Mount, and despite the voices been heard, we say: " Get up an let's rise to Zion, to the Mount of Hashem!"

We bless all the public that goes up to the Holy Mount in purity and holy fright, in expectancy of redemption to the Holy places, that all our prayers be received in the place where the eyes of Hashem are in all days. Shall their eyes see the consolation of Zion and the building of the Temple soon in our days."

*the column on the right stresses all the strictness about going to the Temple Mount.


----------



## Shusha (Aug 4, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> “Last night, thousands of settlers desecrated the Plaza of Al-Buraq Wall, the western wall of the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque, and held a festive event, prayers and Talmudic ceremonies on the occasion of what is called the Ninth of Av according to the Hebrew calendar, or the so-called Destruction of the Temple,” _Wafa_ reported, using the Arabic name for the Western Wall and describing the Jewish holy site as part of the mosque situated on the Temple Mount compound.



Hmmmm.  Interesting.  So what was the violation, exactly? The desecration?

That they were Jewish?
That they came to the Wall?
That they held a festive event?  (though I would hardly call it "festive")
That they prayed?
That they held ceremonies?  (Oooooh  Talmudic ceremonies.  That sounds evil.)
That it was the 9th of Av?
That it commemorated the destruction of the Temples?

So wait.  Jewish people came to a Jewish holy place and held a Jewish commemoration with Jewish prayers and a Jewish ceremony according to the traditions of the Jewish people and the Jewish calendar to acknowledge Jewish history and Muslim throw a temper tantrum over it because they rightfully stole it and have the exclusive rights to it?

Are the Jewish people not permitted to be a people, with a holy place, hold commemorative events, pray, hold ceremonies, have a calendar and recognize their own history?

While the world just sits and accepts this?  The world has gone mad.  The world has actually gone mad.  Again.  Less than a century since it went mad the last time.  

The denial of religious freedom is appalling.  The world should be ashamed.


----------



## saltydancin (Aug 4, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > “Last night, thousands of settlers desecrated the Plaza of Al-Buraq Wall, the western wall of the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque, and held a festive event, prayers and Talmudic ceremonies on the occasion of what is called the Ninth of Av according to the Hebrew calendar, or the so-called Destruction of the Temple,” _Wafa_ reported, using the Arabic name for the Western Wall and describing the Jewish holy site as part of the mosque situated on the Temple Mount compound.
> ...



Sounds like the USA's West Nazi Germany Virginia KKK churchstate back in 1950, 60, 70 & the 80's where having an old glory, US Constitution, Declaration of Independence & old testament were punishable as Federal Sin administered by drug trafficking lynching enforcement.


----------



## saltydancin (Aug 4, 2017)

saltydancin said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



Since Palestinians keep attacking Israel wonder if they've resorted to Kristallnacht tactics of the US Christian Nation, which took about 3 years in Holocaust research to actually realize why thieving US Constitution arsonists at swastika duh Jew West Nazi Germany Virginia university; where it's KKK churchstate lynching enforcement super ego clues clucks clans as to what they are drugging one with without their knowledge to serve the Pope or die railroad car ride in America's Holycosts gas chamber in contract with unfinished Islam & Nazi business of an Islamidiotocracy national religion.


----------

